# OK, You're Here And You Brew, What Else Do You Do?



## ozdevil (28/7/04)

Gday All

Maybe if by listing what we actually do for a job might be able to help us all to help each other for few cost savings on anything wether it be brewing or being able to supply music to a beer party...


I am currently a CNC Machinist working Monday to Friday 8hours and currently at the moment working saturdays and sundays 10 hour days.. In my job i currently make manifolds,oil pans and head cylnders for vechiles... 

So what is everybodays elses job?

cheers and beers
ozdevil


----------



## jgriffin (28/7/04)

I run a team of IT engineers, and play tech when i get shitted off with management stuff. I tend to do most things, but specialise in Sharepoint, VoIP (Alcatel & Cisco), IP and Layer 4 to 7 balancing, oh and Citrix.


----------



## JasonY (28/7/04)

Electrical engineer currently working in process control at an (the only) oil refinery in WA. Its all just a big computer game 

Trying to figure out how to make more money out of beer ......


----------



## Trev (28/7/04)

Telecommunications Nerd :blink:


----------



## bonk (28/7/04)

database admin for the hospital


----------



## timmy (28/7/04)

Maintenance fitter / fridge mechanic at the local abattoir.


----------



## Doc (28/7/04)

IT Consultant/Technical Solutions Architect specialising in MetaDirectories and Directory Services amongst other cross platfrom technologies.


----------



## Gough (28/7/04)

I teach Australian History at the Uni of Newcastle and am close to finishing my PhD. Yeah, I know, bloody academic... Nothing too practical I can offer Ozdevil... Other than that I have played in bands around town for years. Drummer by trade...

Shawn.


----------



## Jazman (28/7/04)

!st class sheetmetal worker in the roofing game suppling to roofers as well as being a supervisor at the same time


----------



## Murray (28/7/04)

Scientist, currently working in biotechnology.


----------



## big d (28/7/04)

unemployed millionaire


----------



## BrentonSpear (28/7/04)

IT Consultant / Test Manager for ANZ


----------



## kman (28/7/04)

im a 20yr old student studying computer science. hope to win bigbrother next year and make some sound investments and never work a day in my life


----------



## bonk (28/7/04)

holy cow, how many IT people make home brew B)


----------



## JasonY (28/7/04)

BigD any jobs going at your place of work


----------



## Justin (28/7/04)

Neuroscientist and molecular biologist. Not much to add to the group that way, but hey I can make beer .

I'm working on regenerating neurons following physical injury and also various aspects of neurodegenerative diseases. Perhaps this may come in handy for a few of us lads on the forum. I have no doubts that there are a large number of us doing nasty things to our brain cells as a direct result of this hobby.

Hate to break it to you lads, the slowest buffalo theory doesn't hold much water (or beer for that matter!).

Cheers, Justin


----------



## big d (28/7/04)

quite often jobs going up here for electrical engineers jasony.next time i hear of one i will pm you the details if your interested.

cheers 
big d


----------



## jayse (28/7/04)

Damn i was counting on the slowest buffalo theory working..oh well.

JasonY any chance of finding a thermocouple laying around


Anyway iam a sound engineer.


Jayse


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/7/04)

How many IT guys brew? LOTS. Check any forum anywhere. If you have a computer problem, post it in a brewing forum. Members tend to know about computers AND be patient and friendly.

OK, off the top of my head, lets see how well I know my fellow posters and how many I can offend by getting it completely wrong

Asher.. draftee/designery type guy
Batz .. Fitter type guy
Dicko ....pest control type guy
Big D ...Fitter type guy
Goat...architecty thingy
Wasabi...Brewing student
Devilsaltarboy...Chem student/lecturer
Kook...IT type guy
Me.... Rock type guy


----------



## Pat Casey (28/7/04)

HBS proprietor, but before that cab driving in Sydney and post-grad student in politics. Originally psychiatric nurse by training.

Mash maestro - what's your thesis topic?

Pat


----------



## big d (28/7/04)

damn
there goes my millionaire thingy.
ok gl is right im a fitter up north and collector of shiny stuff.do all my own welding,construction ag keg mods etc.general hands on type as us fitters tend to be.not much we cant do except work out computers and electricity.i hate the stuff it hurts.


----------



## Pat Casey (28/7/04)

Should rephrase that - Shawn in Newcastle: What's your thesis topic? It's a legit question as it is Aus Hist.

Pat


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (28/7/04)

Unemployed virgin converter.


----------



## Crispy (28/7/04)

Toolmaker for 15 years, (10 in the Military)

now....IT Field Support Engineer


Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## Gulf Brewery (28/7/04)

I am another IT person <sigh>

I do large corporate PC networks and consulting.

The reason so many peope in IT brew beer - if you work with computers for long enough, it will drive you to drink
:chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## big d (28/7/04)

thanx pedro
there i was wondering what it is with you blokes all being in IT.
its the play afterwards...beer


----------



## bonk (28/7/04)

damn straight pedro. it eases the pain :lol:


----------



## wee stu (28/7/04)

Public servant, so none of you take cash jobs, I need taxes to stay in work!!!!

Previoulsy a sociologist and market researcher, meaning, my figures are always impressive, but mght not mean a lot B)


----------



## Gough (29/7/04)

Pat Casey said:


> Should rephrase that - Shawn in Newcastle: What's your thesis topic? It's a legit question as it is Aus Hist.
> 
> Pat


 Pat,

Without going into too much detail I'm researching the social history of public ownership in NSW and Queensland, in particular in relation to the development of the steel industry 1890-1920. Looking at Labor's 'traditional' commitment to state enterprise and the extent to which communities (ie: Newcastle NSW and Bowen/Townsville QLD) influenced these policies. Labour/social history project. Kind of political history to a point but more looking at the connection between people and policy where 'big picture' projects are concerned. Hope to submit at the end of the year but have been doing too much teaching of late. Gotta pay the bills somehow...

What was your research area in politics? 

Shawn.


----------



## SJW (29/7/04)

I am a senior design draftsmans for a Newcastle consulting engineering firm. I spend most of my time designing up those concrete tilt panel buildings and building beer recipes at work.


----------



## RobW (29/7/04)

Originally a microbiologist, now IT (yeah I know ) with state infectious diseases laboratory.


----------



## JSB (29/7/04)

Surveyor & GIS specialist by study, now a Project Manager for a multi-disciplinary land/property development & oil/gas consulting firm - specialising in Project Management, Surveying, GIS & Civil/Mech/Elect & Process Engineering

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Snow (29/7/04)

I'm an environmental scientist working in environmental protection policy development for Brisbane City Council (yes - I need your taxes too!). I specialise in managing closed landfill remediation and management. I get to spend lots of money  ......but unfortunately none of it is mine  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/7/04)

I am an Opto-electronic technician for a company called Tenix LADS Corp.
I do R&D/construction and maintenance of high powered "Lasers" used for our Laser Airborne Depth Sounder. 

C&B
TDA


----------



## GMK (29/7/04)

OK....

I started my working life in Myers/coles, moved into the RAAF and trained as a Communications Technician.
Resigned after 14 years and moved to Dept.of Defence as a Network Design Engineer - specialised in CISCO and ATM - IT Stuff.

Left Canberra last year and moved to Adelaide to become the Configuration Manager for OTHRSPO - Over THe Horizon Radar Systems Program Office.

So - i too need your Taxes.

Part time i set up keg systems and do wood turning/wood working.


----------



## ALTBIER (29/7/04)

Federal Law Enforcement Officer
currently working on excise


----------



## MAH (29/7/04)

Social Scientist by training, specialising in public health funding. 

Now I work in Chancellary at a university, helping to manage the International Office and Marketing Unit

Most confusing job title I've had: 
Health Economist for the Clinical Epidemiology and Health Outcomes Unit

Longest job title I've had: 
Executive Officer to the Executive Director - International and Development Office


So if you need some papers to be pushed....I'm ya man!


Cheers
MAH


----------



## Goat (29/7/04)

Architect


----------



## Hopeye (29/7/04)

TLA SAP


----------



## deebee (29/7/04)

I am an exotic dancer in a cabaret line-up in Perth's scummiest gay bar. I take off my clothes and perform degrading acts to bad music played through a cheap PA. If the money's right I will take some blokes out the back for something quick and satisfying. The pay is shit-house and I hate my work. 

Actually I'm a criminal lawyer. I work for killers and the people that pinch your VCR. But I tell my kids I'm an exotic dancer so they have something respectable to tell their mates at school.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/04)

Multi Media Megastar Possums! :huh: 

Actually Graphic Designer who works from home. Hence the abundance of time to make beer (and sometimes get pissed) B) 

Warren -


----------



## GOLIATH (29/7/04)

Former Farmer,
Former Hardware Store Bloke
Former Import/Export manager Bloke
Former legal/Accounting Bloke
Former Insurance Sales Bloke
Former Bank Manager Bloke
Former Grumpy's Bloke
Broke Bloke with a smile!

Regards
Dave


----------



## Tony M (29/7/04)

production engineer at chamberlains (remember those orange tractors?) for ten years which was five year cadetship then five years real work. Then I stupidly had my own filthy fibreglass business for thirty years. Now I fish and make beer.


----------



## Wreck (29/7/04)

Yet another in IT.


----------



## Rubes (29/7/04)

IT

Used to be a Public Servant and before that Architecture.


----------



## Corey (29/7/04)

Public Servant - Department of Family and Community Services.


----------



## SteveSA (29/7/04)

Mon - Fri: Finance guy in SA Govt (so I spend a bit of time cursing IT guys)
Leisure time: Part-time footy coach, fisherman and handyman, full-time sports nut (except rugby and swimming - they're not really sports  )


----------



## lagernut (29/7/04)

Hello All

Warehouse Manager for a large SWISS medical co & number 1 supporter 
for the ASQUITH MAGPIES local rugby league team.


Cheers
Lagernut :chug: :chug: 

PS 
go the pies


----------



## joecast (29/7/04)

water treatment plant operator. 

uh, its boring, and its shift work, but it leaves me time to brew. and that is wants important.
joe


----------



## Boots (29/7/04)

Systems Admin in WIndows / Citrix environment .... I'm beginning to think I should try and find a more unique occupation....


----------



## Wax (29/7/04)

I'll give you one guess


----------



## SJW (29/7/04)

Are u a lap dancer WAX?


----------



## PostModern (29/7/04)

IT. Dunno what I do actually, we're in a restructure. I guess I'm becoming the SAP guru.


----------



## crusher (29/7/04)

Carpenter on the Central Coast of N.S.W.


----------



## Duff (29/7/04)

Golf Course Superintendent (no I don't get to play golf all day). About to finish in September and head to Sydney and undertake a PhD breeding new sports turf grass.


----------



## Snow (29/7/04)

Wax, do you make ear cleaners? Hence the name. :lol:


----------



## Shed (29/7/04)

IT - Field network support


----------



## MCWB (29/7/04)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I do R&D/construction and maintenance of high powered "Lasers"


I'm sure I'm not the only person imagining you doing the Dr Evil "lasers" thing. 

I'm a biochemistry PhD student, actually I'm probably halfway between biochemistry and neurochemistry. I also work as a bartender, teach a biochemistry prac class, and do some chemistry lecturing. No IT in sight! 

Duff: on the South side, ESB is great, from kits to AG.


----------



## Poodz (29/7/04)

Secondary Health and Physical Education teacher. I also teach karate.


----------



## ALTBIER (29/7/04)

Hey WAX I reckon your a NEW SOUTH WELSHMAN
Refill
ALTBIER


----------



## JasonY (29/7/04)

Wax said:


> I'll give you one guess


 Must be the only person working in beauty parlors here


----------



## Jethro (29/7/04)

Drag Hoses at Houghton Wines  
Cheers Jethro


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/7/04)

Houghton in the Swan Valley? Nice . Although they dont serve decent beer up there.


----------



## Jethro (29/7/04)

Hey guest lurker My guess is you havent been to Felal brewery then (not a bad drop in my book)  Cheers Jethro


----------



## Kai (30/7/04)

I work at Woodside Cheesewrights in the hills inbetween studying for a degree in Food Technology & Management.


----------



## Linz (30/7/04)

Service technician for a large fire protection Co. Fitting and machining trade and restricted elect(which Ive never had to use till now- for brewing)
Formerly with Electricity supply authority in Sydney


----------



## dreamboat (2/8/04)

Civil Engineer doing D & C Water treatment plant projects - gets me access to lots of fun plumbing gear, and a fair bit of electrical stuff too. Plus can get fitters to do all my stainless work for me!

Dreamboat


----------



## big d (2/8/04)

struth
with all the it blokes on this site its a wonder you havent banged heads together and come up with a comp system that doesnt crash out quicker than the port power in finals time.  

comps shit me  

big d


----------



## ALTBIER (2/8/04)

Not another Crow supporter living in the 97-98 era barrack for a gooooooood team CARLTON we will finish on top of you oooo yea

Refill 
ALTBIER


----------



## Jazman (2/8/04)

Take it easy Finals aint came yet at least the crows are down bottom were they belong


----------



## big d (2/8/04)

yeah yeah i no <_< 
trying real hard to hit the bottom for the top draft picks next year. :lol:


----------



## Jazman (2/8/04)

u want get to the bottom the hawks have that and then richmond but at least u have some new records to boast about like the last fridays low winning score


----------



## big d (2/8/04)

<_< might have to send you a bottle of warm cane toad spit stout jaz. :lol:


----------



## datfrog (2/8/04)

I work for Fosters Group Limited. I am a IT Consultant working in SA Supporting Carlton & United Beverage and Beringer Blass Wine Estates (Based @ Wolf Blass in the Barossa)

I get no FREE beer hence I brew my own. Tight Wads @ CUB take Note. 

The Frog


----------



## mikem108 (3/8/04)

I manage a workshop of technicians repairing pro audio , staging and lighting equipment.


----------



## Jazman (3/8/04)

why would u want free CUB beer as it is shit brewed in metal things by guys in a canoe


----------



## wee stu (3/8/04)

Jazman said:


> why would u want free CUB beer as it is shit brewed in metal things by guys in a canoe


not like the fine, and constantly improving, products of wee stu's brury:

"brewed in a wee plastic thingy", "we've nae horses!". 

View attachment oor_wullie__s_pale.pdf


----------



## GMK (3/8/04)

wee stu said:


> Jazman said:
> 
> 
> > why would u want free CUB beer as it is shit brewed in metal things by guys in a canoe
> ...


 nae horses - just NAGS...

Not sure if that stands for New All Grain Syndrome or what... :lol:


----------



## tdh (5/8/04)

I work in a micro-brewery but haven't brewed at home for ages. Might have to dust off the equipment and get a batch of Oktoberfest done (preferably before October !)

tdh


----------



## GMK (5/8/04)

tdh said:


> I work in a micro-brewery but haven't brewed at home for ages. Might have to dust off the equipment and get a batch of Oktoberfest done (preferably before October !)
> 
> tdh


 How did they fare with the rains/floods.

Saw GA on the news with the premier - Extremely Grumpy.

I hope the place was allright....


----------



## spog (5/8/04)

i,m a homebrewing,crows supporting builder! :chug:


----------



## Jazman (5/8/04)

no no not another one cant support the crows


----------



## big d (5/8/04)

onya sprog.thats two of use crows supporters on here


----------



## GMK (5/8/04)

like crows supporters - where are you from spoq


----------



## dicko (6/8/04)

Hi Spog,

Welcome to the site.

A builder eh!!
Well when you get you ladder out next have a look at the BOTTOM few rungs or steps, then look all the way up near the TOP and and just imagine that it is going to be a long time before that side that you are supporting is going to be anywhere near that end of the ladder again. :lol:   

Cheers,


----------



## dreamboat (6/8/04)

Nice work Dicko.

I would like to add that it seems reasonable to increase the salary cap of the lions to keep them on the top rung for the next few years. Either that or reduce the cap for all other teams.


dreamboat


----------



## spog (9/8/04)

we are the pride of south australia etc,etc. you see the crows are the initiaters not the imitaters (power), actually the power is called the power because its fans cant spell electricity!!!!. answering your question GMK i live in port lincoln


----------



## Jazman (9/8/04)

Well dont forget if it wasnt for port adelaide there would be no adelaide cows moo moo


----------



## Jim_Levet (9/8/04)

Gday Brewers
I have been wandering some of the cyberworlds brewing chat room & think this is pretty close to the best. Friendly, informative & not up yourself too much. As opposed to other sites you guys actually make beer instead of ponificating about the ridiculously irrelevant topics.
I am currently mashing, after starting up with a Cooper kit as a XMass present. It has been a journey, but cars really dont need to go in a garage do they?
As for work, well I am currently employed as a recovery officer with Toll. I have the task of finding all of Mr Lion and Mr Nathans valuable stainlees steel beverage containers.  
Catch ya
James


----------



## Kai (9/8/04)

Watch out fellas, he's onto ya!


----------



## JFF (9/8/04)

Add another for IT. 
SAS programmer primarily.

Former life an aircraft electrical fitter in the RAAF .... it was journey to IT and I wont bore you with details and yes ... I do often question why


----------



## sintax69 (10/8/04)

> As for work, well I am currently employed as a recovery officer with Toll. I have the task of finding all of Mr Lion and Mr Nathans valuable stainlees steel beverage containers.
> Catch ya
> James



Jim got any spare Kegs at home you need to get rid of


Run for that hills boys the Keg cops are here AAAAAHHHH

sintax
:chug:


----------



## RobW (10/8/04)

Which raises the question: Can you legally obtain brewery kegs? I know a scrap place that sells them but there's still that "always remains the property of" bit that makes you wonder just where you really stand. Anybody know the true legal position? Also I saw somewhere that the imported beer kegs are scrapped because it's not worth sending them back. Anybody know if that is true & if so can you get 'em & where?


----------



## Kai (10/8/04)

I've heard "some bloke" say that you have to be careful buying anything with 'property of so and so' written on them, because they can try claiming it back at any point.


----------



## Tallgum (10/8/04)

Kai said:


> I've heard "some bloke" say that you have to be careful buying anything with 'property of so and so' written on them, because they can try claiming it back at any point.


You are so right Kai, just ask any chick whose been tattood on the arse by a boyfriend who belongs to the Hells Angels.


----------



## Backlane Brewery (11/1/05)

Seems to complement the "Where are you located?" & "How did you find the site?" polls


----------



## Doc (11/1/05)

A little similar to this topic but with a poll but anyway ....

IT Architect/Consulting, Sydney based.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (11/1/05)

I've merged this topic with an older related topic.
For those that have already answered, you can just answer the poll.
For newer members you can post too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## taflex (11/1/05)

Bike courier / arch-enemy of sketchy bus and car drivers everywhere. h34r:


----------



## normell (11/1/05)

Rocket scientist working for NASA






















Nah really a electrical linesman in center Vic.


----------



## morry (11/1/05)

Im a mechanical engineering student at Melb Uni. About to go into my 2nd year. 

Did spend a year in the RAAF in Canberra, but the excitement of our capital city was too much for me and I had to return home to Melbourne. 

And no, no chance of me going into IT!


----------



## sluggerdog (11/1/05)

Another IT

Self Employed Web Programmer - mostly database work.. when I do work!


----------



## TasChris (11/1/05)

Hi all,
I'm a Senior Forester who spends all day staring at computer screens. I have to come up with fake excuses to sneak out of the office and look at trees!
I try and break all those programs that you IT peolpe slave over, especially Citrix.
Chris


----------



## quincy (11/1/05)

Currently GM for the Oz operation of a large international coffee company. 
Prior to that - yes you guessed it - 14 years in IT.

Cheers


----------



## Backlane Brewery (11/1/05)

Just realised though I voted, didn't make notes
Tracey- self employed (retail shop)
Shirley- public service (taxi licensing)
Trevor- insurance claims. (no, we will not pay for your dropped carboy)


----------



## taflex (11/1/05)

Backlane Brewery said:


> Just realised though I voted, didn't make notes
> Tracey- self employed (retail shop)
> Shirley- public service (taxi licensing)
> Trevor- insurance claims. (no, we will not pay for your dropped carboy)


 Schizophrenia?


----------



## Backlane Brewery (11/1/05)

Jeez, first Doc suggests that American guy is a klepto with a label fetish, now Taflex asks if the Backlane is schizo! When did this forum become aussiehomepsychiatrist.com?  
Taflex, there are three people (real people, not just voices in my head) involved at Backlane. You will see a lot of the posts refer to "we" or "us", not "I" or "me". 

Having said that, I (that's Trevor, do try & keep track) tend to do most of the posting.


----------



## taflex (11/1/05)

heheh... noted. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## phantom (11/1/05)

Horticulturist (gardener) with Adelaide city council,looking after streetscapes in Nth Adelaide.
Yeah,Yeah,bring on the council worker jibes.


----------



## Jino (11/1/05)

Nother IT guy here. Used to do sys admin/network design but the had another state gov department restructure.....

Currently doing web application design, if you live in NSW and your kids go to a public school and get and email/portal account sorta thing i did that.


----------



## Backlane Brewery (11/1/05)

> Horticulturist (gardener) with Adelaide city council,looking after streetscapes in Nth Adelaide.



So are you training hops up the lamp posts yet Phantom?


----------



## phantom (11/1/05)

If only the climate were suitable!


----------



## tdh (11/1/05)

I work in a brewery.

Phantom, Adelaide is the ideal climate for growing hops though. Mine are strong, thick and bushy and I'll have a bumper crop this year (and it's hot and windy here today but they're fine).

tdh


----------



## Batz (11/1/05)

No not in IT

I see if not in a office job you must be factory worker?

No I work in mining as a mechanical fitter , no I don't wear a suit to work


<_< <_< 

Batz h34r:


----------



## Green Iguana (11/1/05)

Coastal Engineer - Gold Coast City Council


----------



## The Duke (11/1/05)

Mild mannered school teacher, cycle nut, brew nut.

Belong to a group of fellow cycle/brew nuts(Team Punk) that pedal to the philoshophy of every 10km equating to 1 longneck. We ride every Sunday moring and then return to my place for our reward from the team's major sponsor - Duke Classic. Good fun!
Any Mebournian's keen for a ride drop me a line......we are in recruitment mode at the moment.


----------



## nic0 (11/1/05)

Started out in the mechanical trades then became an Electronics Tech. I specialise in telecommunications and do alot of install and maintance work.


----------



## Chatty (11/1/05)

Agronomist - I help farmers grow better crops basically. Ususally out of the office but it varies depending on the weather. Weekends are for homebrewing though.  

Chatty


----------



## johnno (11/1/05)

Chatty said:


> Agronomist - I help farmers grow better crops basically.


Hi Chatty,
whats the best thing to feed our hops?

cheers

johnno


----------



## Plastic Man (11/1/05)

Saleman. 

try to sell optic fibre cable and telephone cable to whoever will listen, (and hopefully buy).

Would love to tranfer the skills to beer at some stage, (but 3 kids and a decenbt sized mortgage don't allow for much dreaming...)

Gough - sorry to go back to a post 6 months ago - but what bands did you play in, and what genre?? (played in a few myself for about 15 years - till the kids arrived..)


----------



## big d (11/1/05)

same as batz.mech fitter in the mining game.i notice we were left out of the poll <_<  and to think we carry the country :lol: steel and alumina

cheers
big d


----------



## barfridge (11/1/05)

I dont realyl fit in any of those either. I'm an egghead in a warehouse, I basicly spend all my day counting things to make sure the right stuff is in the right place.

It's almost as exciting as it sounds.


----------



## nonicman (11/3/05)

Another IT person, I look after databases and write reports for the finance people of a media company and what ever else is needed. Use to do web programming and manage a helldesk, now I just play with databases .


----------



## Bionic (11/3/05)

Another IT guy here.... Look after Intel\Windows Based servers for a Company called CSC. I mainly deal with the Bluescope Steel account and BHP Billitons Illawarra Colleries Contracts


----------



## Stickler (11/3/05)

...have dabbled in IT but saw the light and escaped. Now I manage a bottle shop, mostly wine sales. Doesn't pay as well, but for me is alot more fun. Plus it's in Paddo and the perve is second to none.


----------



## Gout (11/3/05)

Electronic Tech. - studying Engineering, hence computer screens and paper work in bio medical comp. and prior to this a Ceramic Power producer Comp. ..... 

both have been know to "throw out" good brewing bits  that end up at my place

brewer, drinker, bar building, fishing etc by weekend


----------



## SteveSA (11/3/05)

Where are all the auto-electricians??


----------



## Bigfella (11/3/05)

I'm a bit of a strange on I have my own building maintenance business so I get to bang my thumb a lot. But I also work as a visual effects compositor on films and TV commercials I am about to start on a new animated film for 20 weeks. then back to the building


----------



## rodderz (11/3/05)

Landscape Gardener- full time on commercial sites
Part time residential (weekender cashey jobs)

Need a home brew to come home to after a hard days yakka!


----------



## Stagger Inn (11/3/05)

It seem the same as most i am a Fitter And Machinist by trade i run a workshop in the scientific are basically i make shit any thing they want, also my home brew kit (shhhhhhh!)


Bat

:super:


----------



## Ross (11/3/05)

Sold my recycling business in Brisbane 6 months ago & now taking life pretty easy - Currently buying scrap metal from the around the world & selling principally to China... Spend approx 4 months a year travelling overseas working/playing hard... Always good to get home to a well stocked ale fridge...


----------



## Batz (11/3/05)

Ross said:


> Sold my recycling business in Brisbane 6 months ago & now taking life pretty easy - Currently buying scrap metal from the around the world & selling principally to China... Spend approx 4 months a year travelling overseas working/playing hard... Always good to get home to a well stocked ale fridge...
> [post="48779"][/post]​




Hell Ross I can hear it now ..... what about kegs mate? You get kegs Ross?

Stainless steel Ross???

Batz


----------



## Ross (11/3/05)

Batz,

I bought over 7,000 20L kegs (5 semi tippers full) about 10 years ago when I was State manager for Simsmetal. Paid approx $3 each for them. They all went through our shredder - Wasn't into homebrewing back then - makes me cry everytime I think of it now... The contract from Coke demanded destruction, but I would have found a way today...

Can still get full size kegs... just don't tell anyone, Shhhh....


----------



## warb (11/3/05)

"This post has been edited by Ross" hehe ' said too much hey


----------



## tdh (12/3/05)

I brew at home and at work (slight difference in outputs though!).
I brew the Grumpy's range of beers that include the Biggles ESB, the Tomcat CAP, the Auld Fokker Altbier, the Red Baron 80 Shilling and the flagship Genuine Pale Ale.

We are in Verdun (Hahndorf Freeway exit) in the Adelaide Hills, pop in and say g'day, I'm there M-F. www.grumpys.com.au

tdh


----------



## Bricey (12/3/05)

I dont fit into any of the catagories above.

Im an Anaesthetic Technician. I work in an operating theatre and stare at a little moniter all day. I even get to use the machine the goes "Ping" every once in a while!


----------



## Steve Lacey (12/3/05)

Former forest soil scientist in NSW now editing, translating and writing copy for Japanese consultants, mainly engineers, ag. sci, enviro sci. who work in overseas development assistance throughout the developing world. I also train them in English writing. I also run a lot. Brewing too.
Steve
h34r:


----------



## Sean (12/3/05)

Teacher - Maths & and Information Technology.

In a previous life - software developer.


----------



## Robbo (12/3/05)

I'm just a poor apprentice panel beater, working towards better equipment and more beer :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (12/3/05)

Sean said:


> Teacher - Maths & and Information Technology.
> 
> Teacher? In this day and age?
> 
> ...


----------



## metters (12/3/05)

I'm/was self employed earthmoving, agricultural, fencing, tv-satellite antenna contractor soon to be retired traveller of OZ tryin' to brew on the way.B)


----------



## voota (20/3/05)

Student, plenty of free time for brewing. Also work part time as a surveyor.


----------



## NRB (20/3/05)

I figured I might as well add a little of my biography. I'm a dental surgeon and part time clinical demonstrator for the dental school.


----------



## bouncingcastle (21/3/05)

Currently an IT student on work placement
Come august I will be going back to uni to finish my degree (one year left)
So I need to get my beer stocks up :beer:


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/6/06)

Just found this thread! Anyway, I study at uni (honours in international relations), but to pay for my brewing and other costs, I stack shelves at bilo... nothing glamourous, but oh well.


----------



## razz (7/6/06)

Fireman. I'm at home 6 days out of 8, gotta love that !


----------



## Finite (7/6/06)

Im also a student studying 3D Animation & Special Effects & Television Production (Double Degree).


----------



## Steve (7/6/06)

Production Manager in a Publishing Unit (Franko - you can come and work for me anytime!). Ex Graphic Designer, Ex Typesetter, closet archaeologist (lots of stone tools lying around the house).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## arsenewenger (7/6/06)

Painter and Decorator working in a School in SA on the property services team. Have a huge workshop full of all sorts of tools to make anything I need to get the brewery setup .

Plus all the grounds eqipment to make My garden look the bollocks as well :beer: :chug:


----------



## philmac (7/6/06)

Own a motorcycle dealership (BMW, Honda, Ducati) in Albury, NSW. Spent 10yrs with the finance arm of a 
European car manufacturer until 5 yrs ago, then made the 'tree change'.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Screwtop (7/6/06)

I try really hard not to work, however a couple of business interests have a habit of interfering with those plans.


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/6/06)

Steve said:


> Ex Typesetter,



Small world Steve... I started my time as a Comp. on a Lino in 1979. More or less saw the industry from every angle.  

Home-based design now. 

Warren -


----------



## lucas (7/6/06)

another student here, telcommunications and comp sci double degree. to pay for my brewing addiction i do a little tutoring on the side


----------



## Beerpig (7/6/06)

I fix large machines in big holes

More correctly ................................ other people do if I ask them nicely

Cheers


----------



## Steve (7/6/06)

Its definately changed eh Warren? I started my time in 86 on an old compugraphic typesetting system....then PCs were invented about the same time and as I was the apprentice I was sent off to learn this new fangled computer system. I can still remember the day I drew a box on the screen instead of using commands!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (7/6/06)

Ross said:


> Sold my recycling business in Brisbane 6 months ago & now taking life pretty easy - Currently buying scrap metal from the around the world & selling principally to China... Spend approx 4 months a year travelling overseas working/playing hard... Always good to get home to a well stocked ale fridge...



*UPDATE,*

No longer taking life easy - Now I'm selling brewing supplies through CraftBrewer. Took on the big boys against all odds in Scrap & became the No.! independant in Qld, but it's got nothing on the Homebrew Industry for being a closed shop - The battle continues  ...

Cheers Ross...


----------



## oneills (7/6/06)

Full time truck driver ( milk tankers ), part time bus operator and farmer ( beef ).


----------



## Kieren (7/6/06)

Work as a surveyor in Whyalla at the South Middleback Ranges mine and also in the stealworks. 

Also enjoy aikido, bonsai, guitar, music.


----------



## wessmith (7/6/06)

Gidday Warren & Steve. Very small world indeed. I started work in the printing industry as a photolithographer a bit before you guys - well actually, quite a bit before on second thoughts. 1959 in fact and saw the tail end of hot type (lino and handset), litho stones, and the old style English colour presses. But I also saw the introduction of the latest in graphics evolve from gallery camera colour separation to the first of the scanners. Also saw the first German 2 and 4 colour MAN and Roland colour presses introduced. I moved on into the printed circuit industry utilising the same graphics principals, plotters and scanners and photo repro methods.

These days I still do all our flyers and POS material using the Adobe suites. We occasionally go direct digital to plate but more recently have put in a 4 colour laser printer. Amazing that after all these years I am still working with images and colour - but on the screen, not on film!

Wes


----------



## colinw (7/6/06)

Software developer specialising in safety critical systems. Currently working for Westinghouse Rail Systems and working on an Automatic Train Protection system for Queensland Rail.


----------



## goatherder (7/6/06)

I'm a Geek working in a big Hunter Valley coal mine, doing everything from support and sysadmin through to architecture and integration.


----------



## bindi (7/6/06)

I try not to work but music, photography and the odd job has at times kept me out of the brewery or from the bar  not often though  .


----------



## Steve (7/6/06)

Wes n Warren....as with all apprenticeships we had to do a day at college. Imagine 30 apprentice typesetters going to the pub at lunch and getting back and sitting down to do typing lessons by this old nanna with a bun hair style, tweed jacket and skirt to match......oh it was hilarious! I think she retired soon afterwards!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## devo (7/6/06)

IT manger by day and muso by night. Brewing is squeezed into the middle.


----------



## Lukes (7/6/06)

Currently an estimator in the print industry.



Steve said:


> Its definately changed eh Warren? I started my time in 86 on an old compugraphic typesetting system....then PCs were invented about the same time and as I was the apprentice I was sent off to learn this new fangled computer system. I can still remember the day I drew a box on the screen instead of using commands!
> Cheers
> Steve



Guy's I can do one better ...
We still have a working Ludlow typesetter here at work.
it's just getting hard to get the slugs.

I remember the old trade school in North Melb had a whole floor for a drum scanner that now fit's on your desktop.


----------



## petesbrew (7/6/06)

I'm an electical designer for a major electricity supplier.
Think halfway between electrician and engineer, and that's where I lie.
Design surf email design surf email. It's all good.


----------



## OLD DOG (7/6/06)

I juggle alot, not enough hours on a day. I am sure many others are the same. 

Stockbroker during days, rugby coach at nights and Sat and love cycling ride daily.

brew on 

:beer:


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (7/6/06)

I deliver food for a living - career move! :lol:


----------



## muga (7/6/06)

Security work in pubs/clubs, both camera control and on the floor.. very shit job, but it pays the bills and stops me spending up big going down the pub with my mates all the time..

Looking at other jobs at the moment, customs, police force, mines... who knows, but WA looks like a bloody great state.. NSW is in a rut.


----------



## dags64 (7/6/06)

used to be in the Army
still work for Defence but as a public servant
basically push a pen around
pay is OK but public service perks are good


----------



## Bobby (7/6/06)

used to study chemistry at uni but have now changed to BEng Mechanical...


----------



## smashed jaffa (7/6/06)

I now own a finance company South Melbourne, lend money etc...

before that used to own a Caryard.. before that a Carpenter!!
:blink:


----------



## bugwan (7/6/06)

Agricultural Science graduate, turned IT network administrator (read: geek)...


----------



## Tony (7/6/06)

Electrician in Starch plant which produces dextrins, gluten and glucose from wheat flour.

I have an electrical engineering diploma in industrial electronics and PLC's

cheers


----------



## TidalPete (7/6/06)

Don't really fit into any of the catagories above. Fitter & turner by trade but in forced retirement due to a bad surfing accident 12 years ago. Lots of time to brew & still in the process of completing my setup. If only I'd found AG 12 years ago  . I like my lawns, gardens, etc. Still manage to pick up the occasional wave. Still trying to find the will to increase my computer literacy but sampling my brews gets in the road. :lol: See the glass? --- Tide's in\Tide's out.

:beer:


----------



## macr (7/6/06)

Armourer. Bombs, bullets and bullshit for me!


----------



## Airgead (7/6/06)

Yet another IT geek here. Many years writing code. Went over to the dark side a few years ago and switched to project management.

On weekends I play at being a professional photographer (when I'm not renovating my house).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Velophile (7/6/06)

Telecommunications technician turned IT/Stats nerd. Still do tech stuff were posible. Mostly just a cube dwelling corporate wage slave. Good money but too much corporate bull$h!t.

I ride to work every day dreaming of working as either a cycle courier or brewer.


----------



## ads7 (7/6/06)

mmmm let me see 

*IT*



I work in a television Post production facility. I look after all our digital non linear editing machines PC and MAC and now moving into unix Wohoo clients and servers. It's a diverse role. I also manage our LAN and internet. and surf porn and play online games and bet!

oh yeah and post on this site

Ads


----------



## Bizarre (7/6/06)

IT for me - computer tech who is now part owner in a store in Bunbury - ah the joys of self employment - stress headache, grief etc - LOL


----------



## pokolbinguy (7/6/06)

a few things for me....

- full time uni student in Newcastle, studying Construction Managment
- Casual cellar door sales @ McWilliam's Mount Pleasant Winery in the Hunter (Pokolbin), i work here every weekend and sometimes during the week when not at uni
- Vineyard manager.... sought of... i live on a vineyard/farm so there is plenty of work to keep us occupied here
- self obsessed home brewer and wine maker
- casual cellar hand for Bimbadgen estate

No rest for the wicked as the say


----------



## Doogiechap (7/6/06)

Again the mold dosen't quite fit for me either..... I'm a Theatre Manager/ Technician for a Private Girls School.
Great job, some IT, some admin, some set building, some teaching, some tech operation, keeps things interesting.


----------



## bugwan (7/6/06)

There's some great diversity here...great to see! I knew there were plenty of IT-related individuals, plus a bunch of engineers, but great to see other disciplines getting representation.


----------



## roger mellie (7/6/06)

Process Control Engineer - mainly involved in factory automation of Air Separation Plants and Gas Handling Systems. Started out as a Intrument Technician and found I could make a PLC do stuff.

But thats boring - cos I'm half way through my first AG - yeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

More on this later

RM


----------



## Franko (7/6/06)

Im in telecommunications with the big T mainly broadband ,looking to get into graphic desighn maybe one day when I finish all these labels (lol).
Steve that jobs looking good can you move to sydney
Frank


----------



## Tseay (7/6/06)

Started out as a chemist way back, moved across through industrial and consumer marketing and spent the last 10-15 years or so in market research. Curently in media research .

Pokolbinguy- coming your way on the weekend hope there are stocks of the McWilliams Riverina late picked semiilion and the Barwang cabernet on hand.

Cheers


----------



## Steve (7/6/06)

Franko with the logos ive seen you'd get a job anywhere mate. You'd be snapped up in a Sydney design/advertising agency. Good luck
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Franko (7/6/06)

Steve said:


> Franko with the logos ive seen you'd get a job anywhere mate. You'd be snapped up in a Sydney design/advertising agency. Good luck
> Cheers
> Steve



might have to give it a go in a little while


----------



## muga (7/6/06)

Franko said:


> Im in telecommunications with the big T mainly broadband


Give Corrimal exchange ADSL2+


----------



## Franko (7/6/06)

got to get narrellan going first lol


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/6/06)

Steve & Wes.

Definitely a small world. :lol: 

I started my time on Ludlows as a 15 year old doing the headlines, then moved to cleaning the Intertypes and Elrod casting machines (real fun). Became an Intertype operator just long enough to see 'em vanish from the face of the earth, squirt molten type at me from overset lines and get sold off to private buyers for as low as $50 a piece. Should know my old man (same trade) had one in his garage for about 5 years and I've still got an old Intertype manual that was printed in about 1926.

Moved up to cold composition in about 1981 on an Xenotron then Berthold System then Quadex. Moved to differing jobs after finishing my time and have probably been in the industry in varying degrees for the past 27 years this year. Yes, Steve was familiar with Compugraphic for about 2 years and even got to teach it to new users.  

Any of you guys ever remember the practical jokes in the industry? Picking Wes could tell a few beauties. FWIW Wes we prepare all our stuff on CorelDraw and Quark XPress. :lol: 

Explains why you guys like a drink... Didn't hang around with the journos for too long did you?  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/6/06)

Franko said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Franko with the logos ive seen you'd get a job anywhere mate. You'd be snapped up in a Sydney design/advertising agency. Good luck
> ...




Hate to rain on your parade guys. As much as I reckon what Franko does is as good, if not better than some of the pulp that emits from the industry these days without a large portfolio, loads of tertiary certificates and recommendations/references yada yada and if you're over about say 21 years of age and a male wanting more than 35-40K a year, the industry doesn't particuarly want to look at you these days.  

Sad but true in a cynical, generalistic sense.  

That said never hurts to bang on a few doors, nothing ventured, nothing gained as they say.  

Warren -


----------



## browndog (7/6/06)

Aircraft Structural Fitter here fixing F-111s among other winged things, in another life I was a carpenter for 16yrs.... often find myself wondering why I'm not carpentering now with the money they are making these days.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Pumpy (7/6/06)

make Pumps


----------



## Trent (7/6/06)

Nothing too glamorous for me
Started out as an apprentice gardener on Newcastle City Council for 4 years, stayed on another year after that, then headed overseas, becoming things like waiter, bartender, dishpig, painter, consturction, and was fairly average at all! If I hadnt met a chicky and settled down for a little while, I would still be a full time traveller, but that would leave no time to brew! Now I am a storeman in a carpet warehouse on the beautiful (but rapidly expanding) mid north coast of NSW. Leaves me plenty of time to surf in the arvo's and brew at night. May not be the best money, but I could think of worse ways to live!
All the best
Trent


----------



## wessmith (7/6/06)

Well Steve and Warren, you guys have pretty much stayed with the front end of the printing process. I spent most of my time platemaking, step and repeat operating and a lot of stripping (that should get the moderators attention!) When I started my apprenticeship the compnay did everything from toilet paper to high quality offset litho. Gradually all the non- litho bits were sold off - the first to go was the letterpress division, then the paper bag and toilet paper dept, then the flexographic dept. We used to print around 40 million cigarette packets a year, playing cards (all the photo masters were on 24 x 20 glass plates) and lots of calendars. These were all hand stripped on large 40 x 50 plate sizes. We also had the rights to some of the early Marilyn Munro pictures from a US company, Western Litho. We never had the famous tiger skin one though, but did have several similar shots.

And yes Warren, lots and lots of lots of stories and tales of woe. Sometime over a beer or two....

Wes



warrenlw63 said:


> Steve & Wes.
> 
> Definitely a small world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy (7/6/06)

Manage a switchboard workshop for largish contracting company. Every thing from estimating, cad design, ordering, supervision and if I realy stuff up even pick up the occasional screwdriver in anger. (read sit in front of the computer all day checking ahb)


----------



## Slurpdog (7/6/06)

Internal sales and support for a large motorcycle accessory wholesale company.

[quote]Own a motorcycle dealership (BMW, Honda, Ducati) in Albury, NSW. Spent 10yrs with the finance arm of a 
European car manufacturer until 5 yrs ago, then made the 'tree change'.

Cheers,
Phil


> What's the name of your shop Phil?


----------



## Sparky (7/6/06)

Electrician employed in a pulpmill working as an Instrument Technician. Currently studying toward formal Industrial Measurement & Control qualification. 

Majority of work I do is programming machinery & process using PLC5 and RS3. Last 6 months, part of a team converting RS3 to DeltaV.


----------



## dicko (7/6/06)

Franko said:


> got to get narrellan going first lol



Hi Franko,

Ah! the old Donnelly's pub at the top of the hill at Narellan.

Spent many an hour playing pool and drinking Resch's beer during the period you might call the "mispent youth" and of course into early adulthood.
I grew up in that area and --Uh Oh!! off topic, so I wont go on.
Still miss the old home town to a degree!

The Camden Inn, the Plough and Harrow, the Good Intent in Campbelltown and Lacks Hotel,
hell! I've got a tear in my eye!
and the beers that were served over the bar were a lot better in those days (late 60's). Tooth's Old, Rech's ale, and some I can't remember.
Some of the pubs actually had a "cellarman"
I guess the advantage of home brewing is that you get the taste for real beers again.

Cheers and my apologies for the digression from the topic.


----------



## Steve (7/6/06)

Warren! !!!
Dont rain on Frankos parade. Franko - do up a web page with all your work on it and email it to every, and I mean every design, advertising agency you can find in the yellow pages. You have to knock on doors until someone notices. Believe me I did it when I was 16, got the yellow pages, picked three things I was interested in, printing, fire, meat so I rang a print shop a butchers and a fire extinginsher place asking for an apprenticeship - ended up the printers gave me a job because I had the balls to go and look for a job. I interview designers nowadays and a nice certificate with your name on it from a university doesnt mean jackshit to me - I sit them down on the mac and tell them what I want in a certain amount of time - if they can do it that proves they know how to use the actual mac and software that they are using and they've got at least a basic idea of what the industry wants.... sorry rambling! Anyways Franko my philosophy in life is you never know unless you try. Its worked for me.
Cheers
Steve

Wes n Warren isnt amazing how many stages have been replaced by technology now. There used to be about 5-6 blokes inbetween me as a typesetter and the printer. Now you design the job, save it as a hi-res PDF, email it to the print rep, automatially gets composed 4 up whatever, the pre-press guy sends it straight to the press without any plates!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ash in Perth (7/6/06)

4th year Chemistry/Micro student. going into beer brewing at the end of the year once finished. I also work at a wine(predominantly) store to keep the fermenters full.


----------



## barls (7/6/06)

im a good old govt employee in the electronics tech field
but what steve said is the truth my brother went for countless job interviews and applied for just about every graphics design job in the sydney area but didnt get anywhere in the end he got his job by someone looking at his web page and contacting him


----------



## Tony (7/6/06)

Sparky, we have lots of PLC5, micrologix1000 and SLC5's. Also ahve a little bit of the Delta V gear. Not cheap or fun stuff to work with.

Question....... was this post started by an office working IT geek?

Where are the trade clasifications?

Are all tradesmen and women just "factory workers" to you.???

You make us sound like knuckle dragging animals.

If it wasnt for us you wouldnt have a chair to sit your lazy bums on.....power to run your precious computers or water to flush your toilets when you have a break



any bites 

cheers


----------



## Steve (7/6/06)

Tony - I proudly call myself a tradesman!


----------



## johnno (7/6/06)

Tony said:


> If it wasnt for us you wouldnt have a chair to sit your lazy bums on.....
> 
> cheers




I think you mean if it wasn't for the chinese.

cheers
johnno


----------



## dicko (7/6/06)

Tony said:


> Sparky, we have lots of PLC5, micrologix1000 and SLC5's. Also ahve a little bit of the Delta V gear. Not cheap or fun stuff to work with.
> 
> Question....... was this post started by an office working IT geek?
> 
> ...



Tony,
Question....... was this post started by an office working IT geek?

The original post was from a guy (ozdevil) who is as I am lead to believe is a factory worker with, the required skills for his position( at that time).
I attended a brew day with him and his wife a couple of years ago and they were excellent company.
Ozdevil had a snooze in the arvo( I think alcholol induced, and his wife served excellent food snacks to stop the rest of us eating Kenny I.E. GMK or his children - even the one that was on the roof)
It seems that he doesn't post on AHB any more, or at least in the last few months anyhow. but when I new him he wasn't, as you put it " an office working geek".
All types from all levels contribute to this site.
That what makes it good.
Within AHB there is many varied opinions on home brewing, because generally IMO we are all pretty well equal.

Cheers and good and productive brewing


----------



## timmy (7/6/06)

Then WHere is the tradie's option that me and several others fall under?

Me-Fridgey and mechanical fitter


----------



## Tony (7/6/06)

I was taking the piss Dicko 

Didnt you see the smilies at the end 

 

someone always has to take things too seriously.

will refrain from a sick factory working sence of humor in future 

Johnno........... not far of it there mate  your dextrose used to be aussie made, guess where it comes from now.

They can make it 3 times cheaper than us and thats landed in sydney after tarrifs..... our sales team went to china to check out the competition.

Over there they house thousands of workers in jail cell sized rooms to pass bags of product to containers for export.

Its cheaper for them to pay and house hundreds of people that run a forklift.

We ceased production and started importing to keep in buisness.

cheers


----------



## dicko (7/6/06)

Tony said:


> I was taking the piss Dicko
> 
> Didnt you see the smilies at the end
> 
> ...



My sincere apologies Tony, I saw the smilies at the end of your contribution but I only provided a comment to your original question.

Question....... was this post started by an office working IT geek?  ( this smilie is my addition )


Cheers

Dicko

Oh! and by the way, I personally happen to come from a trade background if it really makes any difference.


----------



## mika (8/6/06)

Mechanical Engineer, hydraulics previously, industrial weighing systems and process/materials handling equipment at the moment... who knows where next ? :unsure:
Came from a farming background so used to the tools as well


----------



## johnno (8/6/06)

Tony said:


> Johnno........... not far of it there mate  your dextrose used to be aussie made, guess where it comes from now.
> 
> They can make it 3 times cheaper than us and thats landed in sydney after tarrifs..... our sales team went to china to check out the competition.
> 
> ...



I too buy and use a lot of the cheap junk using slave labour we get from China these days.

But...there is no way I will ever buy my vegemite if they start making that there.

cheers
johnno


----------



## berapnopod (8/6/06)

Astrophysicist

Berp.


----------



## Millet Man (8/6/06)

Mining Engineer specialised in explosives and blasting. Travel the world, blow stuff up, all for the greater good.....

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Jerry (8/6/06)

Definately not in IT. Only found the internet last year. :blink:

Optical dispenser / technician, aka Spectacle maker.

Scott


----------



## PistolPatch (8/6/06)

Have had a few great laughs reading this thread (especially deebee's exotic dancer one). Very funny and also quite fascinating.

Some friends call me Forrest after Forrest Gump as I've done way too many different things. Better just list the main or most recent things.

Originally worked on various farms around NSW.
Moved to Perth and worked with Matilda Bay Brewing Co, running pubs/botle shops during their early years.
Started teaching seminars on thinking skills and continued doing this for 14 years (pretty hard slog dollar-wise though).

(Here's my Trade Section, Tony  LOL!)
Two pack spray painting for shopfittings and the occassional car.
Roofing in Perth and Victoria.
Presently fascia and gutter installation on the Gold Coast.

Trades make more money I reckon. Wish I'd known this 20 years ago!

Moving back to Perth, probably in early November, as my parents are getting on a bit and keep dropping unsubtle hints as to when I might be returning!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Jye (8/6/06)

Going into my 8th year of uni finishing up my PhD in medical physics... I also take some prac class for undergraduate physicists, engineers, and radiographers.

Im the guy who gave you 9.5/10 for not righting down the correct units hahahaha


----------



## Voosher (8/6/06)

Student.
Mature Age.
Doing a degree (or two or three) for fun and hope I never earn enough to pay off the HECS.
With any luck I've finished with my working life. Paid my taxes. Getting some back.

Used to be in IT!!!!!


----------



## roger mellie (8/6/06)

Jye said:


> Going into my 8th year of uni finishing up my PhD in medical physics... I also take some prac class for undergraduate physicists, engineers, and radiographers.
> 
> Im the guy who gave you 9.5/10 for not righting down the correct units hahahaha



Wow 8 years of uni - did you do many english classes during that time?  

I'm such a pedant.


----------



## stoutdrinker (8/6/06)

Pharmacist here 

I work in a Pharmacy in a southern suburbs shopping centre.

And Alcohol is the only drug I manufacture in MY garage!! B) 

Cheers,
Stoutdrinker


----------



## Joel (8/6/06)

Another RAAFie... Avionics Technician by trade. Currently trying my hand at the Gunnie game at Williamtown on the F-18's. Previously worked on Orions and F-111's. I tried my hand at being a civvie a few years ago. I was a full time student for a while and did an Audio Engineering course, also fixed photocopiers, and later worked in a team of engineers building the maintenance plan for a new power station.

I'm also studying Electrical Engineering part time (been at it for 3.5 years now. Only about 1000 years to go). Hobbies include audio electronics, guitar, reading whatever I can lay my hands on, and of course, brewing.


----------



## MVZOOM (8/6/06)

I'm a senior account manager for a moderate sized IT integrator. Look after a handful of clients, in a hands-on manner - have been doing this for the last 7-8 years.

Came to Sydney about 8-9 years ago as an engineer, training salespeople in the dark art of mobile sales force enablement, but enjoyed talking to people more than talking to boxes. 

Job is full of perks, but can be very stressful and it seems that there isn't a huge lifespan in what I do - people tend to either burn out or find out that it's a bit hard. I drink to kill the pain. :chug:  

Hobbies are music (listening / playing), stereo gear, cars, reading, cooking and of course, brewing.

Wouldn't mind retiring, however being sub 30, it doesn't seem to be the done thing!!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## big d (8/6/06)

Im a trade$$$man.


----------



## Darren (8/6/06)

Molecular biologist here.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Tony (8/6/06)

Oh god, what have i started 

there is certanly some money up for good tradies with qualifications and experience.

We are thining out.

They complain at work that its too hard to get tradesmen and we cost too much but they havnt hired an apprentice in 3 years.

Talk about fueling the fire thats burning your arse 

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/6/06)

Started working life as an Apprentice ( yeah they DO exist ) Telecomunications Tech with the NSW Railways. Stayed with them for 16yrs untill offered a cheque with a large number on it.  

Worked on just about everything possible to do with communications. Radio, telephony, data, PCM/PDH/SDH, Fibre, microwave,cable, ATM, telemetry, PABX's, explaining to IT Gurus how their data gets over our network, modems, Voip, wireless telephony, voice networks ...blah, blah, blah...  

Now work for a small sub-contracting company doing telecomunication installs and faults on the NSW North Coast

Tradesmen are the way of the future, viva la tradesman :super:


----------



## stephen (8/6/06)

Joel said:


> Another RAAFie... Avionics Technician by trade. Currently trying my hand at the Gunnie game at Williamtown on the F-18's. Previously worked on Orions and F-111's. I tried my hand at being a civvie a few years ago. I was a full time student for a while and did an Audio Engineering course, also fixed photocopiers, and later worked in a team of engineers building the maintenance plan for a new power station.
> 
> I'm also studying Electrical Engineering part time (been at it for 3.5 years now. Only about 1000 years to go). Hobbies include audio electronics, guitar, reading whatever I can lay my hands on, and of course, brewing.


And another. Work just across the tarmac from Joel in Avionics - all the electrical, instrument, flight controls, radar, comms, navigation, oxygen systems etc. Have done 25 years so far and have run out of fingers to count the aircraft types I have worked on. As for the future, as of end of this month I will have 12 more years until the Air force throws me out for being too old.

As for hobbies, don't have any! Just a serious pastime of brewing.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Jazman (8/6/06)

I am a tradsman as well but also supervise as well at the mo


----------



## Zwickel (8/6/06)

Hi folks,

I hope youll never need a working/helping hand like mine.

Im Chief Perfusionist in a heart surgery.

We break open bodies and snip around, implant steel hearts and do other silly stuff 

Cheers


----------



## Dr Gonzo (8/6/06)

Mechanical/Piping designer for an engineering consulting agency.
I work in the minerals & metals division.
Spend all day on a computer, with the odd site trip.

What is it with all you IT guys out there? :blink: 
"My computer isn't working", 
"Well send in a help desk request then"
"How the hell can i do that, my computer doesn't work.
Make my computer work NOW!"


----------



## poppa joe (8/6/06)

Ex copy boy with the Daily Mirror..Running between those things that Warren and a few others used in the printing game..(When "The Wild One " was the latest Movie release)
Reported the explosion at Tooheys brewery,,(Walking past going for lunch..smelt bloody lovely...)
Ex Projectionist
Ex Panel beater/Spaypainter..(had to close a shop on Gold Coast..Through sickness)
Now Retired..
Now trying to brew ..And get my "37 Ford back on the road..(nearly done)
Cheers
PJ


----------



## pbrosnan (8/6/06)

Hey Gonzo,

Sometimes the most useful part of the PC is the little sticker with the HelpDesk's 1800 number.
BTW I'm not a help desk guy ...


----------



## jimmyjack (9/6/06)

> We break open bodies and snip around, implant steel hearts and do other silly stuff



Zwickel I hope your not that guy in Germany that just got convicted of cannabalism!!! :blink: 


Me;

Ex US Marine
Ex Ice Cream Shop owner
Ex Newsagency Manager
Ex Arnotts Territory Manager

Now work for the second largest brewery as Sales Exec.

I also dont get free beer thus love ag brewing

Cheers, JJ


----------



## Paul H (9/6/06)

Part-time accountant (work for wifes firm from home)
Part-time house dad (two kids)
A-lot-of-the-time craftbrewer & related activivities!

Cheers
Paul


----------



## colinw (9/6/06)

Paul H said:


> Part-time accountant (work for wifes firm from home)
> Part-time house dad (two kids)
> A-lot-of-the-time craftbrewer & related activivities!
> 
> ...


... and the rotten bastard whe emails me at work on Monday morning saying you've just mashed in an APA :angry:


----------



## muga (9/6/06)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Tradesmen are the way of the future, viva la tradesman :super:


not if workcover can help it...


----------



## [email protected] (9/6/06)

I'm the media communications coordinator for state based sporting organisation... it doesn't help with my hop calcs at all


----------



## sinkas (9/6/06)

Started in Medicine, ended up in Medical research, now in Perth studying to be a Chiropractor (1.5 years to go)
Just recently retired from Medical sceince position in local pathology provider.


----------



## pom2me (9/6/06)

*gday all, self employed detailing f100 - f350's
brewfrom tins and love my cichlids*


----------



## tdh (9/6/06)

When I'm not at home I look after the brewing at a micro-brewery in the Adelaide Hills.

Started as a fitter + turner, many many years as a house painter, 20 years in commercial photography and just celebrated 3 years and 90,000 litres of commercial brewing.

tdh


----------



## bindi (9/6/06)

pom2me said:


> *gday all, self employed detailing f100 - f350's
> brewfrom tins and love my cichlids*


*

Chichlids, fish like these? 





*


----------



## wee stu (9/6/06)

servant of the state


----------



## benhobbs (9/6/06)

I'm another IT geek...

Network admin and everything else for a medium sized Sydney company.

I have been trying to apply all my geek knowhow to my brewing... So far I have some temp controlled brewing fridges run off my PC, another standalone digital controller on my serving fridge, and just recently acquired another digital controller for my HLT.... My wife has noticed the electricity bill going up, but she hasn't associated it with the brewing yet... 


Cheers
Ben


----------



## Piste (9/6/06)

Started life as a rad tech RAAF then got out and became a psychologist, worked for the state for too many years, got a Phd in forensics, pulled the pin and now play with horses, homebrew and wood.
Work 3 nights a week in a pub just to help keep me sane.


----------



## Thommo (9/6/06)

Studied Architecture for a year, dropped out to make hamburgers. Realised I wanted a degree after all.

BA Communications majoring in Journalism and Media Production.

Bouncer at the B&B for 2 years, then at other places around Sydney for another year.

Sales for Kodak for 18 months to 2 years.

Now an insurance Broker. Buggered if I know how I got here. Been here 2 1/2 years. Just about time for another career change.


----------



## bugwan (9/6/06)

benhobbs said:


> I'm another IT geek...
> 
> Network admin and everything else for a medium sized Sydney company.
> 
> ...



Sounds like serious fun Ben. I dwell in a small dwelling at the moment (one bedroom apartment shared with GF and several plants that call themselves 'indoor-structibles', but they're mostly dead). When we FINALLY move in September, I am hoping to apply all the geekiness I can muster to my brewing... PC-controlled/monitored temps, flow rates etc. Have you seen this site: The Kegbot Kegerator

It is basically designed as a commerical method of measuring beer dispensing temps and volumes...although this guy's college buddies just like seeing how much they've drunk! The software exports the data to a website, so they can instantly see how much they've consumed... great stuff.

If you have the means, would it be possible to post some pics or details of your setup (in terms of temp monitoring with your PC etc)? I'm very interested in this type of thing.

Cheers,
Bugwan


----------



## kwikkwaka (9/6/06)

Blackhander working on helicopters at the moment. 
Kicking tires and lighting fires

Take it easy :beerbang:


----------



## yardy (9/6/06)

Beerpig said:


> I fix large machines in big holes
> 
> More correctly ................................ other people do if I ask them nicely
> 
> Cheers



Boilermaker, I build the large machines that make the big holes.

Currently on the build of the 2nd largest in the world.

(not too far from you bp, i think.)

cheers


----------



## Batz (11/6/06)

Worked in mining for the last 25 years,mech. fitter here.

Now I do shutdown work on Qld. power stations,it was meant to be semi retirement.....bloody brew stuff keeps me working   
And loving it ! :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## neonmeate (11/6/06)

funny how threads never die at this site... anyway

i have nothing to do with IT, science, engineering, trades of any sort, or any of the usual vocations of geekery and DIy-ery that usually get people making beer. i'm not even a proboscis monkey. i'm a professional classical singer, also do research assistant work at uni to make ends meet - currently studying high school music teaching and will have my first real job by 2008!


----------



## Batz (11/6/06)

neonmeate said:


> funny how threads never die at this site... anyway
> 
> i have nothing to do with IT, science, engineering, trades of any sort, or any of the usual vocations of geekery and DIy-ery that usually get people making beer. i'm not even a proboscis monkey. i'm a professional classical singer, also do research assistant work at uni to make ends meet - currently studying high school music teaching and will have my first real job by 2008!



I too did a few different things in my younger days

And not all good

Batz


----------



## Jens-Kristian (11/6/06)

27 years old, living in Denmark . . . which is also where I'm from. 

Engaged to the lovely Thea, who is also here in Denmark, but is from Melbourne where she and I are hoping to go to live before very long. That is if they'll let me in on a longer basis than the mere three months I'm allowed, and preferably with a work visa and a job that means I can work from home as a writer/researcher or such. That would be about the perfect job anyway. It would also give more opportunity to brew!

Anyway, I'm currently supposed to be finishing my thesis on Kantian and Romantic Aesthetics but haven't really managed to get far enough as I've had a lot of work over the past couple of years, too:

Editorial position with a publishing house specialising in educational material

Telemarketer (argh!!)

Manager of the Danish branch of a Scandinavia-wide Telemarketing company. Did quite well too.

Currently I'm back at the editorial stuff. The telemarketing management thing . . . well, I'm happier in Editing.  What I have at the moment though is at best part-time and seriously I need to get something going soon. 

Anyway, I'm hoping I'll get the thesis together within the next few months so I can get my MA in English finished and done and behind me and concluded and . . I need a beer!  

So, if anyone knows about something of that sort in the Melbourne area and desperately wants a Dane to do the job, you know I'm here lol!


Cheers,

Jens-Kristian


----------



## matti (11/6/06)

Into Ice cream And drink alot
1st makes me $$$ the second Whatever i brew.
GOLF was a hobby/passion b4 Kids


----------



## macr (12/6/06)

stephen said:


> Joel said:
> 
> 
> > Another RAAFie... Avionics Technician by trade. Currently trying my hand at the Gunnie game at Williamtown on the F-18's.
> ...


And I work Next door to Joel and across the Tarmac from Steve. Same job as Joel and as I said earlier, Bombs, Bullets and Bullshit. 17 years so far and have only ever worked on Hornets.


----------



## Jazzafish (12/6/06)

I work as a projectionist at greater union. I also run an original band night at the local pub, where I supply and operate sound and lighting. Hire my PA out from time to time too. Always busy between jobs.


----------



## Doogiechap (12/6/06)

macr said:


> stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Joel said:
> ...


Ahh there are a few of us about  I did my Avionics trade at Avalon in the late 80's on Hornets then spending a bit of time on Blackhawks in Townsville. 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## browndog (12/6/06)

> QUOTE(macr @ Jun 12 2006, 05:56 AM)
> 
> 
> QUOTE(stephen @ Jun 8 2006, 09:55 PM)
> ...



So where is all the MetalBashers then? I can't be the only one !


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Doogiechap (12/6/06)

browndog said:


> > QUOTE(macr @ Jun 12 2006, 05:56 AM)
> >
> >
> > QUOTE(stephen @ Jun 8 2006, 09:55 PM)
> ...




AHB certainly has it's fair share of QUEERtraders :blink:


----------



## macr (12/6/06)

Saw a blackhander a page or two back, maybe you can align your self with him Browndog  :chug:


----------



## browndog (12/6/06)

Ahh... Kwikkwaka up at Oakey eh Good to see mate we need to band together and stop all these Queertraders taking over. There is even an ex-Radtech here :blink: I bet there is an Instrument Fitter or two lurking in the background too  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## kwikkwaka (12/6/06)

I am a bit worried about all the cone heads here but didnt want to say to much h34r: 

They seem to out number us, which is never, never good.


----------



## Adamt (28/7/06)

4th Year Chemical Engineering/Maths student at Adelaide uni. I'm thinking about entering the beer business when I graduate but with little or no study in biological areas I have bugger all chance :angry: . 

Anyone working for Coopers or SA Brewing (*wince*) want to take on an engineering student for work experience this summer....?


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (28/7/06)

Thommo said:


> Bouncer at the B&B for 2 years, then at other places around Sydney for another year.



Thommo, does the B&B = Bull 'n' Bush?

I've can't remember seeing you up there! Or maybe it was before my Bull n Bush days!


----------



## Whistlingjack (28/7/06)

Emergency nurse...

Ready for anything, prepared for everything, surprised by nothing.


----------



## Daniel.lear (28/7/06)

G'Day Guys,

I'm a Gunnie at OCU, originally a queertrader but then i saw the light. :super: have been brewing now for about 7 months and have learnt a great deal in that time. still doing kits though.


----------



## Trent (28/7/06)

Just a storeman at a carpet shop. Gardener by trade, but left that to travel. Seem to work too many hours now, and my spare time is spent surfing or brewing, or thinking about either. At least all the surfing keeps the beer gut at bay!
All the best
Trent


----------



## Sammus (28/7/06)

Studying pure maths at uni, finishing honours this year. For money I teach some tutorial groups and am also a body piercer for a few hours a week (haha strange combo I hear you say?)


----------



## fixa (28/7/06)

Used to be an Avionics AME at Ansett, then at avalon for a while. Now i'm an air traffic controller in sunny mackay!


----------



## Kingy (5/11/07)

digging up an old thread and geez cant believe how many computer people brew beer  
explains why so many people are online during the day. Theyre supposed to be working at the computer :lol: and instead they spend there time on AHB

tree lopper/arborist here, if i could take a laptop up the tree id probably be on AHB as well during the day


----------



## amita (5/11/07)

hi guys,
im slowly removing myself from being available to work for others,due to a bad back... the building trade is not kind to the body.
but the good news is that I now have a lot of time to play in my shed and explore the wonderous world of brewing.

The time has come, im moving into AG, hooray  

being a bottler and drinking my beer well matured, I have started to drink my stock of longnecks ( with the help of my friends ...)
to have a clean slate .

still got a few months worth of beer to go through but ok I will make it a daily task...... :chug: 

cheers amita


----------



## hockadays (5/11/07)

fixa said:


> Used to be an Avionics AME at Ansett, then at avalon for a while. Now i'm an air traffic controller in sunny mackay!



hey fixa,

I'll probably talk to you on the 15th. I sit in the front of a red machine that frequents mackay..

hockers


----------



## Doogiechap (5/11/07)

fixa said:


> Used to be an Avionics AME at Ansett, then at avalon for a while. Now i'm an air traffic controller in sunny mackay!



Hey Fixa, did you work on Commercial or Military at Avalon ? I was on military from 1998 - 2001 in Avionics at Avalon.


----------



## Fents (5/11/07)

Another I.T here.

Run the family business which supplies most "gaming venues" (read pubs w/ pokies) with a finacil reconcialtion software package called system one and gold coin. www.oss.net.au - 500 venues across Australia use it and we run a 7 day a week helpline 365 days a year.

Before that did a ticket as a Spare Parts interpruter mainly working for Peter Stevens motorcycles (Harley heaven) for 5 years in Melb.

Hobbies - Brew, Fish, DJ.


----------



## hoganknowbest (5/11/07)

Something different.....

I work for a dental supplies company selling products direct to the surgery. Territory manager for Victoria.

Play golf when i'm not HBing.


----------



## NickB (5/11/07)

I'm betting I probably have one of the more unique professions on here.

I'm Head Projectionist/Fix Stuff That's Broken Guy at the Noosa Cinemas

Cheers


----------



## fixa (5/11/07)

> hey fixa,
> 
> I'll probably talk to you on the 15th. I sit in the front of a red machine that frequents mackay..
> 
> hockers



Good stuff mate. I'm on from 2pm, so if its the arvo or evening one it will be me...




> Hey Fixa, did you work on Commercial or Military at Avalon ? I was on military from 1998 - 2001 in Avionics at Avalon.



Just commercial stuff bloke - Qantas 74's and 76's... we probably know a lot of the same people though.. lot of the guys i worked with did that. Were you with L3 or whatever they were called?


----------



## Dave86 (5/11/07)

Haven't looked back through the thread entirely but I'm sure there's some other uni students on here, so I'm mostly unemployed at the moment, which does leave lots of time for brewing/drinking/hangovers  

Other than brewing and being in my third year of trying to become a pharmacist, I don't do a lot else, I'd say I'll get back into the footy when I'm out of uni, I'm just enjoying being a slob at the moment!

Beers

Edit: Forgot to add, I am employed sometimes, I work full time in my uni hols in the local pharmacy at home, so I do on occasion do a days work


----------



## bljpoad (5/11/07)

Unemployed - still at uni doing a PhD in chemistry. Not quite figured out how I can use the lasers I work with to make beer yet........one day though
- Berwyck


----------



## uneekwahn (5/11/07)

about 15 years ago I worked in IT at a couple of larger, well known places here in Perth. I got bored of IT and took a pay cut to become a pleb doing data entry at a health insurance company, and then somehow ended up becoming an investigator, then an analyst then acting manager of the health fund's investigations area and now I'm a senior investigations analyst.

I look at numbers all day looking for patterns and fraud.

woohoo.


----------



## the_fuzz (5/11/07)

Was an IT manager for a large Telco, but I have just moved across to TYCO/ADT into their Research and Product Development area.

I get to play with crazy gadgets all day and then Drink beer all night - isn't life grand


----------



## niceshoes (5/11/07)

IT Manager / Solutions Architect / Analyst Programmer / Floor Cleaner etc etc


----------



## warra48 (5/11/07)

I have 7 days a week to brew, in between golf, building models, growing vegetables etc. I'm lucky enough to have retired when I was 58.


----------



## Pumpy (5/11/07)

I make Pumps .

Pumpy


----------



## Fents (5/11/07)

^^^ ha! always wondered about your name! and that lil creature <-- that walks beside your name!

pool pumps? march pumps? sewage pumps? breast milk pumps? what pumps do you make and what do they pump pumpy.?


----------



## Millet Man (5/11/07)

I was a mining engineer specialised in explosives for 18 years - travelled the world and blew stuff up, but I only used my powers for good and not evil. h34r: :lol: 

Been a full time professional brewer now for 8 months and it's well worth the pay cut. :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Bobby (5/11/07)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> Was an IT manager for a large Telco, but I have just moved across to *TYCO*/ADT into their Research and Product Development area.
> 
> I get to play with crazy gadgets all day and then Drink beer all night - isn't life grand


 
If only you could develop a system that reduces the 12 week lead time on pipework, you would make my job so much easier....


----------



## Doogiechap (5/11/07)

fixa said:


> Good stuff mate. I'm on from 2pm, so if its the arvo or evening one it will be me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I was doing my Apprenticeship I was moved around a bit on Seahawk manufacture and the PC9 loomshop but spent most of my time on F18 dispatch. Great job, I used to get exited about going to work :lol: .


----------



## Sammus (5/11/07)

> Unemployed...spend all day watching your airlock bubble.


hehe so so true... I'm actually doing my PhD in maths, or should be doing it anyway lol...


----------



## ratchie (5/11/07)

I was in the building and construction industry for 20 yrs mainly solid plastering.The last 3 yrs I have been a sole parent to my 2 boys .working in the building game again would be like having a holiday.


----------



## glenos (5/11/07)

I voted office worker because it seemed like the closest option to a chem lab. Reality is I have access to iodine/iodide, phosphoric acid, deionised and polished (0.22m filtered) water, autoclaves.


----------



## Gnome (5/11/07)

I'm a gardener, I like to spend my lunchtime drinking beer at work with my only workmate (boss) :beer: . Cant convince the client to let me put some hops in yet tho.


----------



## EK (5/11/07)

Well, I'm just another IT creature, specifically: I'm a Computer Programmer / Software Engineer.


----------



## Ross (5/11/07)

Ross said:


> Sold my recycling business in Brisbane 6 months ago & now taking life pretty easy - Currently buying scrap metal from the around the world & selling principally to China... Spend approx 4 months a year travelling overseas working/playing hard... Always good to get home to a well stocked ale fridge...




UPDATE.......

How times change.... Gone from semi retirement to a full time job supplying Craft Brewing supplies around the globe.
Father & Son business, but now also employing 2 daughters & my wifes patience - 
The friends I've made through this business though, are the real reward  

Cheers Ross


----------



## grinder (6/11/07)

Tooth Fairy  (Dental Technician).


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (6/11/07)

Burned-out IT manager, trying to brew the perfect beer while working out what to do next. Perhaps another beer... :huh:


----------



## AUHEAMIC (6/11/07)

Fitter and turner > Industrial power transmission sales > SAP SAD trainer/helpdesk.


----------



## glennheinzel (6/11/07)

I do sales for one of the big three financial market data companies. We're kind of like a wholesaler of market data as we sell to banks, fund managers, government departments and academics who analyse our data to generate research, make investment decisions or shape fiscal policy. 

My parents tell their friends that I work with computers.


----------



## Fents (6/11/07)

so your the one that gives out my number to telemarketers! blasphemy!


----------



## alexbrand (6/11/07)

Is there a life beyond the mash tun?

(If yes) I study dental medicine (how do you call in in English? dentistry?)

Alex


----------



## eric8 (6/11/07)

I am working two jobs at the moment  . I own a lawnmowing franchise and working with a friend in Home Warranties. Working 6 days a week trying to keep up with both. I am trying to sell my franchise at the moment. Anyone want to buy it?  
eric


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (6/11/07)

eric8 said:


> I am working two jobs at the moment  . I own a lawnmowing franchise and working with a friend in Home Warranties. Working 6 days a week trying to keep up with both. I am trying to sell my franchise at the moment. Anyone want to buy it?
> eric




Jim! Is that you?


----------



## eric8 (6/11/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Jim! Is that you?


 :lol: , if i was Jim I certainly wouldn't be mowing and definitely not selling. He is one rich muthtrucka!


----------



## RobB (6/11/07)

Structural engineer, working in subsea oil and gas. So, if you guys can just keep using your burners, you should see me nicely through to retirement.


----------



## Barramundi (6/11/07)

Maintenance Fitter , always fixing someone elses problems ...


----------



## Cracka (6/11/07)

Parts manager of a Case dealership. (4 yrs now )

Fitter and turner, Boiler maker & Woolclasser by trade. :huh:


----------



## deckedoutdaz (6/11/07)

Just your average builder, specialise in outdoor construction, love building as much as brewing, just cant seem to work out if quoting is more inportant than re-building my brewery and making beer :beerbang: .....hmmmm.....


----------



## Inge (6/11/07)

Lab technician in microbiology and pathology. Unfortunately I can't really use the equipment at work without risking contamination...


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (6/11/07)

I make health suppliment type stuff. I work on a pill press and blending machine


----------



## oldbugman (6/11/07)

ME AM FRIDGEE


----------



## bindi (6/11/07)

OldBugman said:


> ME AM FRIDGEE




You should have kept that quiet OldBugman :unsure: you can guess why.


----------



## sathid (6/11/07)

Chemical Engineering/Chemistry student.

Work casually at a hardware shop, and also in a chem lab.


----------



## Adamt (6/11/07)

Chem Eng for the win! What Uni?

Doing my final exams for my Applied Maths degree, then next year I finish off my Chemical Engineering degree; hopefully into the brewing industry.


----------



## sathid (6/11/07)

Curtin, in Perth. It's exam break at the moment, then one year to go. yay!

5 year courses FTL. lol

In addition to home brew beer, I'm also interested in home brewed fuel (biodiesel).


----------



## The King of Spain (6/11/07)

I hear footsteps and move my mouse to exit the screen saver. Thats thats what its like working for a government owned corporation in QLD. 

Anyone actualy got some projects on the go. Would be nice to do somthing again.

Oh.. Manager Strategic and Commercial Analysis. Just no projects or strategy where I am now <_<


----------



## Brewtus (6/11/07)

IT Manager in a Govt Department. Would be fun if it wasn't so busy.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (12/11/07)

Currently Senior QC Microbiologist for a pharmaceutical company (work with yeast). Used to work in research for a Veterinary Pharmaceutical (worked with yeast), and prior to that 8 years in hospitality (sold beer - made from yeast ).

Did the degree Monash Gippy - did it because it was that or go on the dole thanks to how Jeff Kennet screwed over the power industry where I was destined to work - main local employer and all my relos worked there. Always thought - well I like beer, and I'm good at science, so if I do a degree in microbiology maybe someday I can become a brewer  And with Grande Ridge Brewery nearby, there was some sort of inspiration. Said yes to my current employer the same day I had an interview with CUB at Yatala prior to them expanding. Wonder what might have happened if I said no and went to the interview 

Cheers,

GT


----------



## Thirsty Boy (13/11/07)

Spend my days (and nights and afternoons) making astonishingly large quantities of really high quality, super consistent beer .... most of which I don't like very much.

I'd love to say I'm a brewer - but in reality I basically do up the wheel nuts on the wort as its heading from the whirlpool to the fermentor. The brewers are the guys who interfere while the rest of us try to get on with making the beer.

Unlike the other guys on here who work for (large) breweries, I do get free beer. I usually give it away or swap it for beer I like better.

I mega-brew for a living; and I craft-brew for pleasure --- Life is good

Thirsty


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/11/07)

ozdevil said:


> Gday All
> 
> Maybe if by listing what we actually do for a job might be able to help us all to help each other for few cost savings on anything wether it be brewing or being able to supply music to a beer party...
> I am currently a CNC Machinist working Monday to Friday 8hours and currently at the moment working saturdays and sundays 10 hour days.. In my job i currently make manifolds,oil pans and head cylnders for vechiles...
> ...



Employed as a cellarhand working with all types of wierd and wonderfull wine. With what I have learnt in the wine industry it makes it a lot easier to understand and apply some of the principles in the brewing process. Filtering,additives, and all that other wierd stuff.

BYB


----------



## TasChris (11/3/10)

Hi all,
thought I would bump this thread as it is interesting to see the diverse jobs that home brewers do 
I am sure that there have been many changes in occupations since 2007.
Hopefully less bloody IT people  
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Bribie G (11/3/10)

Love these IT guys, the ones who use obscure programming languages like Haskell to tweak their electronic controllers in their robotic-arm dunk sparge nuke-powered setups. On the other hand the unemployed ones are probably strictly kit n 2kilos <_<

Also, up the page, since he posted above, TB has now progressed to being a brewer ! onya.


----------



## raven19 (11/3/10)

Civil Engineer by day, brewer by night. B)


----------



## Dutchbrew76 (11/3/10)

carpenter in renovation/extension..... love it when people diy and then call us  :lol:


----------



## Mobbee007 (11/3/10)

Quality control on a production line making car parts for Holden. Dull as but I can spend hours looking for recipes


----------



## .DJ. (11/3/10)

SME Business and Farm Insurance Salesman...

No, I'm not dodgy!


----------



## gava (11/3/10)

currently IT Infrastructure Manager at Biosecurity Victoria.. (DPI) 

edit: Yes another IT guy


----------



## Pete2501 (11/3/10)

IT stuff. Moving into network engineering.


----------



## j1gsaw (11/3/10)

At home dad...
Though also have a good marine background / shearing / woolclassing.


----------



## MarkMc (11/3/10)

Another IT guy. Unix/Linux engineer. Looking after the infrastructure (servers) the run Keno NSW/QLD and 4 casino's in those states too.

Before you ask, I cannot tell you the numbers, do you think I would still be sat at this desk if I could?


----------



## bcp (11/3/10)

Overseas aid & development - world vision. Have to plan my brews around travel. 

Also make musical instruments, wooodwork and paint in oils a bit, but for love not money (or i'd starve to death).


----------



## ajdougall (11/3/10)

TasChris said:


> Hi all,
> thought I would bump this thread as it is interesting to see the diverse jobs that home brewers do
> I am sure that there have been many changes in occupations since 2007.
> Hopefully less bloody IT people
> ...



Hi Chris,

I am an agronomist, I give farmers advice on crop management and do some research and development with new varieties and new management practices. At the moment I am working on sugarcane and soybean crops. In the past I worked with sorghum and cotton, and yes, Barley that nobel crop.

I gotta go now and check for insect pests in a soybean crop, in the rain...


----------



## komodo (11/3/10)

Building industry (7th generation) specifically structural steel fabrication (though I personally cant weld) I'm in management and prior to this job I was a drafty working on many of the high profile construction jobs around australia.
The company I work for is owned by my old man and we specialise in structural steel for schools (I've currently got about 45 school buildings on the books at various stages of fabrication and erection), hospitals, tafes, unis etc. We do occasionally do the big warehouse (I've done a warehouse which is over 1.2km long) type projects but mostly we dont compete well in that sector of the industry. 

And no we dont do stainless welding.


----------



## mxd (11/3/10)

I put down IT but I think it's more engineering than IT 

Software Project Manager on BioMedical Instruments


----------



## Dave70 (11/3/10)

_Herr_ _Direktor_ of a small business that manufacturers steel purlins (those shiny silver things that hold up the roof up at Bunnings, in case you were wonderin). We also supply all the bits and bobs you need if you have a mind to erect a shed or put a mezzanine in one you've already got.
Feel free to PM me if these are services you require.

erm...this is the 'plug your own business thread', isin't it?


----------



## mxd (11/3/10)

Dave70 said:


> _Herr_ _Direktor_ of a small business that manufacturers steel purlins (those shiny silver things that hold up the roof up at Bunnings, in case you were wonderin). We also supply all the bits and bobs you need if you have a mind to erect a shed or put a mezzanine in one you've already got.
> Feel free to PM me if these are services you require.
> 
> erm...this is the 'plug your own business thread', isin't it?



my wife has has a franchise that builds carports etc.. been using feilders for c-channel etc.. Do yo roll your own ?


----------



## under (11/3/10)

Previously studying Network Engineering. Moved into something a little different - a Firefigher for the NSWFB.


----------



## nathanR (11/3/10)

I sit behind this computer for 8 hours a day 

trying to find parts and tools for the people in the mining industry either they are down the road or they are in some back shed in the USA I have to try and find them 

every thing from a 500 gram box of bicarb to a 20,000 t jack stand to a complete crane rebuild 

We currently have a brand new 50cc scooter sitting in our store along side $100,000 worth of welding equipment sitting next to some rail road spikes/nails then next to that a heap of apprentice tool kits all reddy to go out to to customers 

every day is something different


----------



## jiesu (11/3/10)

Working in the Camera department in the film Industry, (self employed freelancer)
occasional camera assisting and occasionally Operating/ Director of Photography. 
Also like to take photographs as you can imagine.


----------



## MitchDudarko (11/3/10)

I'm a fitter on a gold mine over here. I fix stuff. Sometimes it's big, sometimes it isn't.


----------



## Pollux (11/3/10)

Seller of hopes and dreams at over inflated prices.....aka Casino dealer.


Absolutely none of my work skills translate into brewing, but my parenting skills do transfer to work, you'd be amazed the similarities between a chronic gambler and a 3 year old.....


----------



## WSC (11/3/10)

Marketing for mega telco. h34r: .....love to hear all your telco stories or how all marketers are dodgy airy fairy wankers.........NOT! :angry: 

Brewing is my creative outlet, soccer is my physical, landscaping and gardening 1 acre combines both.....and so does being a Dad.

I love how lots of people's work defines them as a person...not me...only one reason I work and I live in it and with them......


----------



## apd (11/3/10)

Just resigned from my IT job for Macmillan Publishers / Macquarie Dictionary. 12.5 work days to go!

Will be taking over my partner's coffee van as we've made a baby and it's about to pop out.

Andrew


----------



## cdbrown (11/3/10)

Principal Risk and Safety Engineer - basically means spending most of my day in front of a PC modelling and calculating the risk to life for offshore workers on oil rigs. Most of it is during design in order to minimise the risk.


----------



## tomtoro (11/3/10)

The real world still isn't quite ready for me, so I'm still a student. Part way through my eigth year now. Hope to be an intern next year, which is technically some sort of doctor, but only technically. Anyways, 8 years of exams gives one an awful lot of time to procrastinate. Brewing is perfect for that. Making trickshot pool videos is less fruitful, but anything to avoid learning right?


----------



## marksfish (11/3/10)

train controller who spends half of the workday on the bloody phone. outside work i fish (drown bait) and shoot.


----------



## thesunsettree (11/3/10)

buying/sales manager in the fresh produce industry (rocklea mkts). proud dad of one boy and one on the way. love beer, always have, and now really really starting to be obssessed  . 

matt


----------



## syd_03 (11/3/10)

Structural/civil engineer.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

Professional forum poster! 

Edit: And serial Pest


----------



## mckenry (11/3/10)

Hydrographer come hydstra system manager.
Anyone know what I'm talking about?
I hate the, "So, what do you do?" question. Sometimes I just say builder coz I dont want to explain.


----------



## Screwtop (11/3/10)

mckenry said:


> Hydrographer come hydstra system manager.
> Anyone know what I'm talking about?
> I hate the, "So, what do you do?" question. Sometimes I just say builder coz I dont want to explain.




Hydro Graph....so I guess you map water :huh: 

Screwy


----------



## andrewl (11/3/10)

Screwtop said:


> Hydro Graph....so I guess you map water :huh:
> 
> Screwy



Nah, I think its got to do with mapping out peoples hydro setups!  

Was a mechanic for 9 or so years, left it all behind at the end of last year to go to uni and study Biotechnology.
Got sick of working the hours, up to my elbows in grease and dust all day, to get paid peanuts at the end of the week.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

marksfish said:


> train controller who spends half of the workday on the bloody phone. outside work i fish (drown bait) and shoot.




What like this?


----------



## mckenry (11/3/10)

Screwtop said:


> Hydro Graph....so I guess you map water :huh:
> 
> Screwy



That's what everyone says. Guess in the old days that was it. Hydrography is the study & measurement of the water cycle. Includes fresh, waste, rain, underground, water tables, evap, blah blah blah.
Just about every weather parameter you can think of thrown in.
Being a hydstra manager is maintaining the software that hydrographers use.

Pop quiz - who is the most famous hydrographer?

Scroll down


































Captain Cook.


----------



## thesunsettree (11/3/10)

mckenry said:


> That's what everyone says. Guess in the old days that was it. Hydrography is the study & measurement of the water cycle. Includes fresh, waste, rain, underground, water tables, evap, blah blah blah.
> Just about every weather parameter you can think of thrown in.
> Being a hydstra manager is maintaining the software that hydrographers use.
> 
> ...


----------



## marksfish (11/3/10)

Chappo, i resemble that remark


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

marksfish said:


> Chappo, i resemble that remark




:lol: 

My kids (the dirty rotten little turds) call me the Fat Controller when they want to stir me.


----------



## winkle (11/3/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> My kids (the dirty rotten little turds) call me the Fat Controller when they want to stir me.



Don't they belong to InCider? h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (11/3/10)

winkle said:


> Don't they belong to InCider? h34r:


Who do you think taught them to call him that??


----------



## Mearesy (11/3/10)

Im an Audio Producer - mainly for the radio and tv industries across australia, but also do some work with bands, musicians etc. Also a photographer in my "spare time"


----------



## schooey (11/3/10)

I was a boilermaker, then I realised there was more money to be made workin' with me head rather than me hands so I re-studied and became an engineer, of the mechanical kind.... Have been everything from a drafting Enginner to an Aus wide sales engineer. Spent the last 4 years being a pseudo-tribologist for a big capo oil company


----------



## wakkatoo (11/3/10)

Chalky (Teacher).
Was in primary schools now running my own Kinder. Will be moving into small business and opening a childcare/preschool centre later in the year with my wife who just quit her 80K per year job :unsure:


----------



## schooey (11/3/10)

wakkatoo said:


> Chalky (Teacher).
> Will be moving into small business and opening a childcare/preschool centre later in the year



So... you've just got a licence to print your own money then?....


----------



## Jye (11/3/10)

Upgraded from professional student to a nuclear medicine physicist... it's pronounced nucular, nucular


----------



## jetfoley (11/3/10)

I'm a Project Manager/Estimator for a Brisbane Bricklaying, they do alot of very large scale work in brisbane and south east qld, like all the busway tunnels and hospitals and other unimportant junk.

Also I'm studying Civil Engineering and Business Managment.

Some times I get time to sleep... Usually I brew beer instead of that tho!

Jet


----------



## Lemon (11/3/10)

Metallurgist.


converted to the dark side








Management!


----------



## bullsneck (11/3/10)

Primary school teacher in my second year.

Got told today that I smelt like a goldfish.


----------



## Muggus (11/3/10)

As of a month ago, i'm now officially a bum student.
A student of the dark art of viticulture, to be more specific.


----------



## Bizier (11/3/10)

Muggus, may your grandiloquent prose see you achieve dizzy heights on labels and menus. Wine's good too.


----------



## bum (11/3/10)

Pipeline foreman for water and gas lines.

Taking long service soon then looking to get out. Preferably indoors. No idea what though. The topic for the poll has changed. You decide my future, AHB!


----------



## wambesi (11/3/10)

"Multimedia Technician".
Fancy name for graphic designer (and some video), now for about 18 months, prior to that a mix of IT (tech repairs and some small programming/database) and paper pushing.


----------



## wakkatoo (11/3/10)

schooey said:


> So... you've just got a licence to print your own money then?....



I can only hope so....


----------



## DUANNE (11/3/10)

i drive a hooklift skip truck to support my habits.not the most glorius job but keeps me occupied and paid.


----------



## jyo (11/3/10)

Primary Teacher.
In my 3rd year out of uni. 
Used to be commercial retic, landscaping, factory work. 
Tough job... I actually got punched in the balls today by an 8 year old. He thought it was great.
<_<


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (11/3/10)

Amature Porn Star...........Professional Newsagent


----------



## lobo (11/3/10)

im a plumber.

and yes, these days it IS more complicated than "shit runs downhill and payday is thursday". it comes in handy when i can be stuffed plumbing anything for the brewery.

Lobo


----------



## roo_dr (11/3/10)

I'll be Tomtoro's boss if he ever passes his exams... :lol:


----------



## Mantis (11/3/10)

IT. Look after networks at 8 schools around here


----------



## phinnsfotos (11/3/10)

Consultant for one Linux vendor, then another h34r:


----------



## Screwtop (11/3/10)

Jye said:


> Upgraded from professional student to a nuclear medicine physicist... it's pronounced nucular, nucular




Yeah NewKiller, NewKiller.................. :lol: 

Couldn't resist Dr. 

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## fcmcg (11/3/10)

i used to disseminate information for a small fee...
( that made me a newsagent)
I did a mature age apprenticeship...
My boss got rid of a few blokes he had and keep me...cause i'm more fastidious...
(that makes me a blooody idiot)
I now have a trade...i shoulda stayed at uni...first year bean counting...now i;m a carpenter by trade...but i do shop fitting/joinery/kitchens.....
I also play drums ( 25 years and counting)...i play in a blues band...
I cook
I'm married...no kids...
I do all my own washing....clothes and brewery !
I'm a tool..apprently...but i make good beer...
Apparently....
I'm also the secretary of Westagte ( Vic) Home Brewers..( this is true !!! )


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (11/3/10)

Work at a university - 90% admin and 10% teaching Media+Cultural Studies.


spend my days behind a desk daydreaming about recipes, brewing and beer.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

I'm a male stripper. I turn money for tricks....


----------



## praxis178 (11/3/10)

Was an aircraft cleaner, then I became a blacksmith, then a student, then a winemaker, and now a jeweller.....


----------



## Gavo (11/3/10)

Used to be a Coach and Motor Body Builder (Built tour Coaches) Now a secondary school teacher, 9th year.

Gavo.


----------



## Siborg (11/3/10)

Unemployed graduate. Qualified in accounting and biology. 

Play in a band and look at the stars (through a telescope)


----------



## andycostin (11/3/10)

Mechanical Engineer - but if you want to get it a little more precise, I'm an engine design engineer (generally performance) - FPV and others.....

CAD and CAE skills help with all this Brewery Design business.... Along with the Thermo and Fluid Dynamics!


----------



## Thommo (11/3/10)

I'm still an insurance broker.


----------



## osanai (11/3/10)

I run a big chain liquor store. Yes that's right, I am the enemy


----------



## pike1973 (11/3/10)

im a landscaper/ bobcat opperator ,I work with my father in law which can be a nightmare sometimes and can be good othertimes.
My wife is just about to pop with my last little kiddie and she has got me to stop drinking untill after the baby is born just so i can drive her to the hostpital safely,but i havnt stoped brewing so i am just running out of bottles.


----------



## zoigl (11/3/10)

Middle school humanities teacher in international schools in Bangkok, Thailand and Osaka, Japan. 15 years as expat out of Australia.
Now at home in Adelaide and loving it! Retired and just perplexed at where to start full AG.  Is there anyone in the western suburbs who would like to share their experiences and help me get started? :huh: 
Cheers


----------



## Dave70 (12/3/10)

mxd said:


> my wife has has a franchise that builds carports etc.. been using feilders for c-channel etc.. Do yo roll your own ?





_Fielders....aghhh!!_

Yes we roll our own, don't know if we will be much use to you guys cos we are based in Sydney's west. I know plenty of guys in the game down your way so feel free to give me a yell if you want some contacts.


----------



## Thunus (12/3/10)

Was (Still am technicaly) an aircraft electrician then a network engineer and now going growing nuts (Macadamias)
I ticked the "Farmer...thinking of planting top paddock to barley & hops." but in truth Barley grown near the coast here is no good for beer but we have rigged a couple of power poles with wire and are ready for a big crop of hops next year (We hope)


----------



## Mickydp1979 (12/3/10)

Electronic Engineer and Industrial Designer for a Radio Communications company. I like to brew to get outside every now and then.


----------



## clifftiger (12/3/10)

Water Resources Engineer - I need Mckenry's data


----------



## Sydneybrewer (12/3/10)

A correctives officer or 'screw' if you will, formerly a disgruntled high school history/english teacher


----------



## waggastew (12/3/10)

A do-far-not-disgruntled Senior High School Science Teacher. Late 20's career change from the Biotech industry. I drank more interesting beers in my previous career living in New York and London. Funnily enough my school doesn't send me to Europe for meetings or professional development???? So all I have is my memories and a desire to brew a little nostalgia...............Kolsch in Cologne............Helles in Munich.........Irish Red in Boston............Stout in Dublin.........


----------



## waggastew (12/3/10)

Sydneybrewer said:


> A correctives officer or 'screw' if you will, formerly a disgruntled high school history/english teacher



Basically the same job mate? Except at least in gaol you can use the handcuffs if they get too rowdy!


----------



## chappo1970 (12/3/10)

Drag Queen! It's not as glamourous as you would think but it pays the bills!

Chap Chap


----------



## benmick6 (12/3/10)

Sydneybrewer said:


> A correctives officer or 'screw' if you will, formerly a disgruntled high school history/english teacher



from memory my english teacher pretty much was a screw.
I was a landscaper for 2 years now im a fitter machinist/welder.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (12/3/10)

am a FITTER/MACHINIST/WELDER.... want to get out of the trade and get a degree in paramedial science. (lets see how long it takes to figure this one out!)


----------



## barls (12/3/10)

top 10% of the dole cue with quals as a electronics tech and a hydraulic/pneumatic specialist.


----------



## benmick6 (12/3/10)

paramedical*


----------



## Barley Belly (12/3/10)

Kick ass and crack skulls


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (12/3/10)

benmick6 said:


> paramedical*



Give this bloke a choccy biscuit!




Barley Belly said:


> Kick ass and crack skulls



No Kickin ass OR crackin skulls but plenty of blood and guts!


----------



## fcmcg (12/3/10)

Barley Belly said:


> Kick ass and crack skulls


Are you a cop ? lol


----------



## kieran (12/3/10)

Working as a Postdoctoral Research fellow on kidney development (Dept. Biochem & Monash Uni). 

Someone might ask 'what does one of them do?', so here goes.. 
I'm currently using 3d imaging technologies to look at how our most vital organs develop when we're but wee embryos in our mummy's tummies (but looking at mouse embryos in mice's mummies tummies). Also working out the basic genetic and protein building blocks that make a kidney form from a bunch of naiive cells. 
Translation from my work to the brewhouse is a snap.. stuff i do at work (temp control, enzymatic reactions, aseptic technique, culture, etc.) are things you do during brewing. not to mention 1/2 my phd was done using, culturing, and genetically manipulating Saccaromyces cerevisiae strains... 

Going from a clean lab with precise control over all conditions to the brewhouse at home with wildly varying equipment control and bugs everywhere is very frustrating though. Only ever had one infection though.. and that was in the keg because it was open to atmosphere so I could use my beer engine to draw from it (now has a 0.22 micron filter on the air intake to stop that - no problems since, thought i was tempting fate beforehand).


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (12/3/10)

Barley Belly said:


> Kick ass and crack skulls




"Kickin Arse and Cracking skulls they call us Fair and Just....." Da........ Da..... Da Da!
(sorry Kevin B WIlson)


----------



## fcmcg (12/3/10)

kieran said:


> Working as a Postdoctoral Research fellow on kidney development (Dept. Biochem & Monash Uni).
> 
> Someone might ask 'what does one of them do?', so here goes..
> I'm currently using 3d imaging technologies to look at how our most vital organs develop when we're but wee embryos in our mummy's tummies (but looking at mouse embryos in mice's mummies tummies). Also working out the basic genetic and protein building blocks that make a kidney form from a bunch of naiive cells.
> ...


ok..you win


----------



## Jye (13/3/10)

kieran said:


> I'm currently using 3d imaging technologies to look at how our most vital organs develop when we're but wee embryos in our mummy's tummies (but looking at mouse embryos in mice's mummies tummies).



Just wondering if youre using the synchrotron for imaging?


----------



## mika (13/3/10)

Still a draftsperson, getting paid for drawing up mineral processing plants, havin' fun with drawing up performance car bits... and bits to do with homebrweing every now and then.


----------



## mika (13/3/10)

Jye said:


> Upgraded from professional student to a nuclear medicine physicist... it's pronounced nucular, nucular



It's pronounced New-clee-ar you idiot, the s is silent !


----------



## Nevalicious (13/3/10)

Vertical Transportation Reliability Engineer

read: Lift Mechanic/Electrician h34r: 

Unreal job and has taken me all over Australia and the greater part of South Australia!


----------



## [email protected] (13/3/10)

Currently unravelling $120mil worth of brewing kit....


----------



## svyturys (13/3/10)

Musician


----------



## Screwtop (13/3/10)

_WALLACE_ said:


> am a FITTER/MACHINIST/WELDER.... want to get out of the trade and get a degree in paramedial science. (lets see how long it takes to figure this one out!)






_WALLACE_ said:


> paramedical*
> 
> Give this bloke a choccy biscuit!




Paramedial, paramedical..................one sounds a little off centre :lol:

Screwy


----------



## sav (13/3/10)

I am a vehicle spray painter,12years and counting I am sick of cars.


----------



## riverside (13/3/10)

Refrigeration Aircon Mechanic, ex debt collector.


----------



## neonmeate (13/3/10)

good to see i'm not the only teacher or musician here...
i'm a high school music teacher. and singer, conductor, composer, music researcher. there's at least one other singing homebrewer on this site who lives round the corner from me - michael where are you?


----------



## mb83 (13/3/10)

neonmeate said:


> good to see i'm not the only teacher or musician here...
> i'm a high school music teacher. and singer, conductor, composer, music researcher. there's at least one other singing homebrewer on this site who lives round the corner from me - michael where are you?



Here I am. Guilty as charged.


----------



## kieran (13/3/10)

Jye said:


> Just wondering if youre using the synchrotron for imaging?



Not at the moment. We're using Optical Projection Tomography right now, using a high intensity xenon-mercury vapour arc lamp. The synchrotron beamlines aren't in place for ultrafine small specimen xray & UV spectroscopy yet. A colleague recently went to the SPRING8 synchrotron in Japan because the one across the road isn't ready and apparently when running still wont be as good (I don't know the intracacies, and specs change all the time so I hope it does improve). Each beamline is something in the order of $500,000 to get up and running (ballpark, probably is a lot more). Our synchrotron has capacity for (I think) 10 beamlines, and it currently has about 4-5 running I believe.
Management of the place is a mess right now... really sad because its an amazing resource for scientific and medical innovation and discovery.


----------



## Jamieman (13/3/10)

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='607700' date='Mar 13 2010, 08:23 AM']Currently unravelling $120mil worth of brewing kit....[/quote]

Ok I'll bite


----------



## Jamieman (13/3/10)

Grew up on a beef farm at Bega.
Cash Carrying for security company.
Worked for a waste management company for 14yrs (5yrs managenent)
Moved to Newcastle & worked for another waste management company.
Currently a Fitter & Truck Mechanic

6 Days per week for the last 2 mths.
Finally got a Saturday off today.
Pretty stoked ay.


Fly big remote control planes in my spare time.


----------



## barfridge (13/3/10)

I just started a new job 2 weeks ago, supply and purchasing manager for an exploration drilling company. It's a bit of a commute, the job is based in Ndola, Zambia. 12 weeks on, 3 weeks off, that might impact on the brewing  Unless I start brewing over here, I'll have to do some research.


----------



## litre_o_cola (13/3/10)

I work for the Government in Foreign Relations.
(Drunken Gunnery Sailor)
Have previously worked as a mechanic, ERT and OH&S in the mines but have been doing this whole sailor gig for 10 years. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## cwbrown07 (16/3/10)

Lawyer ... almost ticked "other, something shady" instead of "office worker"


I find brewing more effective than friendship money


----------



## mckenry (16/3/10)

clifftiger said:


> Water Resources Engineer - I need Mckenry's data



who do u work for?


----------



## JestersDarts (14/4/10)

Back working in an office, in manufacturing - have done since I left uni 5 years ago, with a brief stint Drilling at Olympic Dam for BHP, and labouring for a mate when we all got layed off.

Captian a Darts team, the JESTERS! A2 Division - second season in as a team - going pretty well so far with our darts! love it! Started out at the Royal Hotel Kent town, now moved to the Kentish Arms in Nth Adelaide - pretty good scene. Love walking in and the bar staff/locals are saying uh oh the darts team have arrived!!

Cheers.


----------



## kbe (14/4/10)

Professional Car Driver.


----------



## jakub76 (14/4/10)

TV Director, anyone need a tv show, film clip, commercial or video made? Will work for stainless 
showreel at http://www.superduper.com.au/jakub


----------



## murrayr (14/4/10)

student, drummer in a band and weekend barman. why were none of those an option?
murray


----------



## jyo (14/4/10)

jakub76 said:


> TV Director, anyone need a tv show, film clip, commercial or video made? Will work for stainless
> showreel at http://www.superduper.com.au/jakub



What about a TV show where the husband brews and annoys the wife with his interest in his hobby?? h34r: Probably been done before. :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (14/4/10)

kbe said:


> Professional Car Driver.


You win


----------



## bum (14/4/10)

Unless it is in a taxi.

[EDIT: Not that there's anything wrong with being a taxi driver. Just not terribly exciting.]


----------



## Maple (14/4/10)

bum said:


> [EDIT: Not that there's anything wrong with being a taxi driver. Just not terribly exciting.]


 au contraire dear bum. Ask 4* about his many taxi adventures...


----------



## kbe (14/4/10)

After reading through the thread I did not want to just put taxi driver down, so I embellished a little


----------



## WarmBeer (14/4/10)

kbe said:


> After reading through the thread I did not want to just put taxi driver down, so I embellished a little


Dang, had a mental image of a fellow forum member being some super-cool, woman-(s)laying, ferrari racing driver.

Guess I'll just go back to my job of converting 1's and 0's into other 1's and 0's.


----------



## jiesu (14/4/10)

jakub76 said:


> TV Director, anyone need a tv show, film clip, commercial or video made? Will work for stainless
> showreel at http://www.superduper.com.au/jakub




<<<< Cameraman, We should meet up drink some homebrews and talk about jobs


----------



## Lemon (14/4/10)

Nevalicious said:


> Vertical Transportation Reliability Engineer
> 
> read: Lift Mechanic/Electrician h34r:
> 
> Unreal job and has taken me all over Australia and the greater part of South Australia!




Are there two story buildings in South Australia?

Lemon


----------



## kbe (14/4/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Dang, had a mental image of a fellow forum member being some super-cool, woman-(s)laying, ferrari racing driver.


 
You would still be right, except for the Ferrari.


----------



## Stove (14/4/10)

Pharmacist
The drug-dealer you see most often 

Just started a new gig managing a pharmacy in Redcliffe QLD.
Used to own my own pharmacy in Rotovegas NZ, Then managed in Hamiltron NZ, Avarua (Cook Islands) and now QLD.
Sorta travelling wilbury really


----------



## chappo1970 (14/4/10)

Part time pimp for Manticle


----------



## manticle (14/4/10)

Make sure you wear the satin white coat with the big collar next time.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/4/10)

manticle said:


> Make sure you wear the satin white coat with the big collar next time.




Sorry Boss  

But purple suits me...


----------



## barls (14/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Sorry Boss
> 
> But purple suits me...


hey thats my pub crawl outfit this year. you shopping at the same place chappo


----------



## Stove (14/4/10)

kieran said:


> Working as a Postdoctoral Research fellow on kidney development (Dept. Biochem & Monash Uni).
> 
> <snip>




I know what YOU'RE doing: working hard to grow replacement organs (kidneys at first) to sell to AHB'ers who've deep-sixed their own


----------



## manticle (14/4/10)

It does lend you a certain _Je ne sais quoi_

I just have a supsicion that the 'quoi' is something often associated with San Francisco and various Mardi Gras.

The white however is quite dashing.

I seem to remember a few of these types of threads - not sure if I've answered seriously to this one.

Work: 1. Hang, pack and install art for 2 companies/institutions regularly (two others less regularly).
2. Load, move set up and clean display furniture for expos

^all casual

Study: masters in Cultural Materials conservation (specialising in paper)

^Part time

Passionate about (besides brew related obviously): drawing, making industrial soundscape music.

Entrepeneurial: See Chappo.


----------



## komodo (14/4/10)

The older I get the more I think robbing banks would have been a better career choice


----------



## TerritoryBrew (14/4/10)

IT also, but in Computer Forensics.


----------



## bum (14/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Part time pimp for Manticle


 
Manticle is a goat?!


----------



## zoidbergmerc (14/4/10)

TerritoryBrew said:


> IT also, but in Computer Forensics.



I do IT also, but for Ruralco Holdings. Pretty much my client base is a bunch of imbred yokels who can't speak english. Today, honest to god, I had someone today who didn't know what a spacebar was! But he was trying so I'll give him that much.


----------



## Screwtop (14/4/10)

kbe said:


> After reading through the thread I did not want to just put taxi driver down, so I embellished a little



Did a little of that 20 years ago, tell me your fav story:

Mine: Your fare is two drunks who sit in the back, one says "so mate, ever get threatened or anything"? me "no", "what would you do if say one of us pulled a knife"? me "I'd just reach down here under the seat where I keep my sawn off 12 gauge and shoot ya".......................silence the rest of the trip :lol:

Screwy


----------



## seravitae (15/4/10)

OK, I'm here, i don't brew (currently/yet). What else do I do? Currently undertaking my doctorate in medicinal chemistry, developing antimalarial treatments. Though, this changes by the day.. at some stage i was making solar cells. :blink: 

In my spare time (12am-2am monday to friday!) I'm working on the brewery maybe. I have a million other things going on too, currently studying clinical hypnotherapy, in the midst of starting a business, and apparently flogging off test tubes to you lot.  In the nanoseconds I have free, i'm entertaining SWMBO by letting her empty the contents of my wallet.


----------



## kbe (15/4/10)

Screwtop said:


> Did a little of that 20 years ago, tell me your fav story:
> 
> Mine: Your fare is two drunks who sit in the back, one says "so mate, ever get threatened or anything"? me "no", "what would you do if say one of us pulled a knife"? me "I'd just reach down here under the seat where I keep my sawn off 12 gauge and shoot ya".......................silence the rest of the trip :lol:
> 
> Screwy


 I don't do enough nights to have any stories worth putting here, and little old ladies are not really prone to do things that are memorable.


----------



## Duff (15/4/10)

Duff said:


> Golf Course Superintendent (no I don't get to play golf all day). About to finish in September and head to Sydney and undertake a PhD breeding new sports turf grass.



Don't you love old posts.

Finished the PhD (graduate in 2 weeks). Back to the Superintendent/Agronomist role now and overseeing around a dozen golf courses and almost 40 racetracks throughout Oz and the south pacific.

My mate FNQ Bunyip thinks it's funny having a doctor of grass


----------



## haysie (15/4/10)

Duff said:


> Don't you love old posts.
> 
> Finished the PhD (graduate in 2 weeks). Back to the Superintendent/Agronomist role now and overseeing around a dozen golf courses and almost 40 racetracks throughout Oz and the south pacific.
> 
> My mate FNQ Bunyip thinks it's funny having a doctor of grass




Its old but its good. Kudo`s! Congrat`s.


----------



## browndog (17/4/10)

Still building the RAAF's Wedgetails here.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## ledgenko (17/4/10)

I am what the RAAF refer to as a Mango and the Navy refer to as a Pongo. The ladies around the world have great taste and love the boys in green! Oh and a paramedic!!!!! Although brewing beer is 
more rewarding !


----------



## j1gsaw (17/4/10)

Screwtop said:


> Did a little of that 20 years ago, tell me your fav story:
> 
> Mine: Your fare is two drunks who sit in the back, one says "so mate, ever get threatened or anything"? me "no", "what would you do if say one of us pulled a knife"? me "I'd just reach down here under the seat where I keep my sawn off 12 gauge and shoot ya".......................silence the rest of the trip :lol:
> 
> Screwy


HAHAHAHAHAH, love it.


----------



## julzmma (3/5/10)

Used to be in IT 4 -5 years




But now apprentice carpenter




Also looking at joining CFA volunteer and Army reserves for side adventures


----------



## guerd87 (3/5/10)

Just a shit kicker in a Factory Building/Repairing pallets

Long hours, Hard work but decent money. 12 hour rotating roster, Day and Night shifts, every 2nd weekend on but only work 7days in a fortnight

Have a factory I go halves in with a mate that I use for storage and little cash jobs that I sometimes do, TQ Cabinet maker so do some cash kitchens etc.

My old work was in the 'Disaster Recovery' style work. Cleanup of electrical/mechanical damage caused by Fire/Flood etc etc. Also Dry Ice Blasting of Electrical cabinets, Gas turbines, Capacitor blowups or anything else required in Nth QLD/WA Mining Industry. Finished this job due to traveling required not working with my Family/Kids

Hobbies: CNC machines, RC Crawlers, Woodworking, 4x4 (comps and extreme off road more then daily drives) and Just started Brewing  Anything else I find interesting I usually have a crack at it

John


----------



## IainMcLean (27/5/10)

Worked as a writer for a few years.... while in LA worked for NBC and CBS on various shows & sold a feature treatment. Have a novel currently 'under consideration' in NYC. Once got a BAFTA Rocliffe writing award which was nice... not that it makes any money for me, but still, nice to keep dust of the bookshelf.

Before that I was a glazing systems design engineer - three patents to my name. While waiting for the novel to sell and pay for everything i ever need I'll be back desiging super-fancy glass gadgets now I'm living here in Melbourne.

Will be publishing a few things electronically in a while - when I can get my ass in gear - so you'll all have to check them out (buy them) so I can spend the money on my brewery before SWMBO gets her hands on it and spends it on more shoes!


----------



## Phoney (28/5/10)

Brew Baron said:


> Used to be in IT 4 -5 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive been in IT for the past 10 years, and id love to give it in and start and get into electrical engineering, but I only see two ways into this:

a) Start an electrician apprenticeship
B ) Start Uni

a) Im planning on buying a house, I couldn't survive on apprenticeship wages for 4 years.
B ) Uni, geez I rarely find the time to scratch myself as it is, how could I do Uni part time for 8 years?

So there you have it, im stuck in IT.


----------

